# Frozen Whispers (adventure)



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 4, 2004)

The party travels for several weeks to reach the city of Allthrop. The road courses west for a couple of weeks through the grasslands, punctuated with scattered woods. The road then turns north to follow a river for a few more weeks of steady travel. In this time, the woods get closer and closer together, and finally merge into a full-fledged forest.

By the time the party makes it to Allthrop, the muggy days of late summer have passed, and autumn is in full swing. The trees on either side of the road have exploded in reds, yellows, and oranges. The first falling brown leaves float gently along the rippling surface of the river. The sun sets earlier and rises later every day.

One morning, the party rises to the sight of frost on the ground. After cooking breakfast and warming themselves by the fire, they set off again. That evening, as the late October light filters in steep angles through the brightly colored leaves, the party enters the metropolis of Allthrop.

Frozen Whispers​
After a few days in town, the party finds and meets Elwin. The mage owns and runs a large magic item emporium. He usually wears deep, rich blue robes, and has a flowing white beard. His twinkling eyes are accentuated by small, silver-rimmed glasses.

You tell him the story of your adventure in Green Glade, and offer him the _eversoaking sponge_. After listening intently, and shaking his head occasionally, he takes the item from you. He takes a small enameled rod from beneath his robes, and briefly touches it to the _sponge_. The rod instantly becomes brittle-looking and dull. Elwin throws both items in the closest waste-basket. “You’ve done a good thing for that small place,” he says to you with a wink.

Over the next few weeks, you strike up a fast friendship with the mage. You can often be found in his emporium sharing stories of heroic deeds and faraway places. Your mutual trust has become strong, and you enjoy the mage’s company and the great city of Allthrop.

But you grow restless—your adventuring spirit has rested enough, and you feel the call of the open road. Sensing your condition, Elwin entrusts you with a small quest.

“I have a proposal for you, my friends—a small adventure, if you will. About a month before you arrived here, a clever young thief by the name of Keller made off with a ring of mine. I had loaned it to a member of the city guard—it was a _ring of protection_, and he was a friend of mine—but he was no match for the nimble fingers of the thief.”

“The thief fled north, I believe to Bluerock. There is a lodge deep in the wilds there. Years ago, it was commonly used by hunters and trappers looking for timberway lions. But of late, it has been visited by fey and by foul undead creatures. Keller’s ‘associates’ heard him speak of it several times as a good place to hide while waiting for the heat to blow over.”

“I never bothered with trying to retrieve the _ring_—it’s a small thing to me. However, I sense this task may slake your thirst for adventure, if only for a while, and I _would_ like to see Keller brought to justice.”

“If you follow the thief and retrieve the _ring_, you can feel free to keep it for your own use. The quest might be very dangerous, however, and I would like to see you better equipped. Please, take you pick of any item or items you would like from the emporium—I’ll let you have them for only the cost of the materials used to make them.”



_OOC Notes:
Welcome back, players! You can choose any magic item or items from the DMG. You will only have to pay half market price. You can only pick things whose individual _market prices_ are 3000 gp or less. If you want anything from any source other than the DMG, please ask me about it.

By the way, the enameled rod was a _rod of cancellation_; the _sponge_ won't be a problem anymore._


----------



## Krug (Oct 4, 2004)

Belisha nods her head. "Yes, we must bring this miscreant to justice. Thank you for your generosity. We are tremendously grateful for your kindness," she says. Rufus is grateful to be travelling again, while Narkus has grown sedentary and wouldn't mind settling down at Elwin's abode.

Belisha selects a _Wand of Magic Missiles (3rd)_


----------



## Brain (Oct 4, 2004)

"Indeed, that is mighty kind of you Elwin.  You read us right, we are getting a bit restless, but not for lack of good company, that's for sure.  As far as an item is concerned, I've taken a fancy for those goggles over there that magnify things up close."

ooc: Slyfen will buy Goggles of Minute Seeing (625), Cloak of Resistance +1 (500), and two potions of Invisibility (150x2)

I'd also suggest that we split the cost among us on a wand of cure light wounds for downtime healing.  Slyfen will chip in on up to 2 of such wands with his remaining money.


----------



## Galieo (Oct 4, 2004)

[Eolan]

Agreeing with his companions, the red-haired warrior voices his opinion, "Elwin, justice must be done.  We will make certain that this thief, Keller, pays for his crime."  Grimly the tall knight nods his head and asks, "What do you know of this thief, does he have allies?"  Eolan thinks back to Relgore, not wanting to be ambushed.

OOC:

I don't have the DMG with me, I will review and post Eolan's magical purchases.

+1 Shield (1,000 gp) * 1/2 = 500 gp
+1 Chain Shirt (1,250 gp) * 1/2 = 625 gp

Eolan will throw his remaining gold into the party-pot for healing potions, wand, etc.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Oct 5, 2004)

"Bringing a thief to justice is certainly a worthy cause, and I will admit to missing adventures."  Says Hardin.

OOC:  A wand of CLW costs 375 base price, split four ways makes about 95 gp per person.  I think for now Hardin will just do +1 armor, +1 warhammer for 1500 total cost.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 7, 2004)

Each member of the party takes advantage of the mage’s offer.

Belisha has her mind set on a wand useful for fighting, which will free up her mental reserves for more…interesting spells. She asks Elwin if he has a wand of _magic missile_.

"Aaaah—I have just what you need." Elwin disappears into a back room for several minutes. When he reappears, he is holding a finely crafted wand of yew wood, with a small red garnet set in the tip. "This should do quite nicely," he says, handing the wand to the gnome.

Meanwhile, Slyfen tries on a pair of goggles he has seen hanging in the emporium on several earlier occasions. At first everything appears somewhat blurry. Then the elf leans over and peers closely at the surface of the counter. _A wonder!_ Slyfen can see through the crystals like he has never seen before! Every mote of dust is a boulder, every crack in the varnish a canyon. Slyfen immediately purchases the goggles.

Eolan and Hardin forego purchasing any new items for the moment, but ask their new friend to enchant their armor and Hardin’s hammer. "Of course, of course. These are already very finely crafted items so there should be little difficulty. Leave them with me for a week and I’ll complete the work."

The party members use the intervening week trying to find out more about this Bluerock Lodge. Gathering information around town, they discover that it is located to the north in the Timberway Forest. The Allthrop locals speak of the hunters of Bluerock Lodge committing a crime against nature. It’s said that they hunted the Timberway lions of the area out of a sense of cruelty, rather than for their furs or meat. The hunters decimated their numbers, driving them nearly to extinction. Then, a few decades ago, fey and undead creatures began to appear around Bluerock Lodge, effectively putting an end to the slaughter. Some of the hunters of the Timberway Forest still frequent the area, but none stay at the lodge unless driven there by desperation.

(Belisha, with her keen knowledge of the natural world, is familiar with Timberway lions. They are smaller and lither than regular lions, with an almost leopard-like physique.)

On returning to Elwin’s emporium at the end of the week, the party has grown excited but somewhat nervous about the trip. Their fears are forgotten, however, when Elwin presents them with the magical armor and hammer. Eolan’s chain shirt and shield were never so impressive, even when new. The links of the chain fairly sparkle with reflected candlelight. Hardin’s plate mail now has not only the look, but also the feel, of stone. And his hammer—his hammer!—has a preternatural heft to it that almost draws the arm along with it. It’s almost as if the hammer _knows_ where it needs to go, even before he swings it.

Slyfen decides to pick up an enchanted cloak of subtle colors before heading off to the north, along with a couple of potions to make him temporarily invisible. The party also buys a wand of _cure light wounds_ to free up the cleric’s magic for less mundane uses. Hardin’s eyes light up when he sees it. The wand has been carved from the ivory-colored antler of a dire elk. Mounted on the end is a small pebble flecked with black. The party also makes sure that every member has at least one emergency potion of the same spell.

They settle on leaving in the morning. That evening, each of the members of the party, save Rufus, has trouble falling asleep. They know that in the morning they will set off for another adventure. Perhaps they will see sights they have never seen before. Perhaps one or more of them will be hurt—maybe even not make it back to Allthrop… But best to look on the bright side. If they succeed, they will bring a thief to justice, and they will be bringing back a magic ring. They have heard the bards sing many a song about heroes and magic rings.

That night, after sleep finally comes, the first snow of the season falls. In the morning the party sets out through Allthrop’s north gate, making fresh tracks in the soft white bed of new-fallen snow.


----------



## Krug (Oct 7, 2004)

"That was a nice man," says Belisha, cradling her wand. "This should be an easy adventure, won't you say, Rufus? Oh you've got the bloat from eating too much. Look at you. Plump as a hen after summer harvest..." She looks at the other companions. "Armor fine enough to lead an army in," she says to Hardin.


----------



## Brain (Oct 7, 2004)

Slyfen whistles a tune quietly as he walks along.  After a while he seems to forget about it and it fades out.  He speaks up, "Ah, the open road and adventure ahead.  This is what we live for, is it not?"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Oct 7, 2004)

Hardin gives a rare grin.  "This is surely the best life, I'll agree."

OOC:  Now that Hardin's Warhammer is magical, he'll drop magic weapon in favor of bless.


----------



## Galieo (Oct 7, 2004)

Nodding and grinning, Eolan is quick to agree, "Aye, as nice a town as this is, tis' not the same as strolling along the open road.  The smell of fresh pine and sleeping outside, I never grow tired of it."  Scratching his chin, the red-headed knight continues, "Plus, I have an excuse to not shave!"

Chuckling the human warrior examines his gear more closely once more, amazed at the difference magic can make on his old shield and chain shirt.  "I shall never lose my sense of awe at the magic that you [looks at Belisha and Hardin] harness.  Truly impressive," concludes Eolan.

OOC

Eolan will take a position towards the front of the group; if Slyfen wants to scout, fine, if not, Eolan will take the lead.


----------



## Brain (Oct 7, 2004)

ooc: If it's a short journey (less than 1 day) then Slyfen will scout ahead on the first day.  If it's a longer type journey (multiple days) then he will just travel with the party on the first day.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 9, 2004)

The party travels for several days, their spirits bright. Beginning on the second day, the elf takes up a scouting position, traveling about 30 feet ahead of the rest of the group. In the main group, Eolan rides his heavy warhorse in front. Belisha and Rufus are next, and Hardin and the mule take up the rear.

The first day or two, the party passes many people on the road, mostly local farmers traveling to or from Allthrop. However, the crowd eventually thins to a trickle. By the fifth day, they pass only one or two people a day.

In the mean time the road narrows, becoming only about 10 feet wide. The deciduous trees become fewer and fewer, giving way finally to only conifers and other evergreens—the Timberway Forest. Most of the trees are typical in size, but interspersed amongst them is an unusually high number of massive trees. Snow continues to fall occasionally, leaving a blanket of snow several inches thick, and the party’s progress is slowed.

Late in the afternoon of the 8th day Slyfen sees a strange sight. Walking toward him on the road are two small, exceptionally tough looking old men. They wear brown leather pants and a few furs to keep the cold air at bay. On their feet they wear iron boots, and on their heads are bright red caps. They stand only about 3 to 4 feet tall, and look to weigh only about 50 lbs. However, each is carrying a sharp scythe that looks much too large for him.

They don’t seem to have noticed Slyfen or the rest of the party yet. As they walk down the road abreast, they fill the air around them with peels of insane laughter and their heads bob senselessly back and forth. An observer might mistake them for mad old halflings, except for the row of vicious-looking upper teeth protruding from their wide mouths.



_OOC notes:

Slyfen won opposed Spot checks to see who would notice who first.

It is not currently snowing, but due to the blanket of snow movement costs are doubled. Even though the road looks brown on the map, it is also snow-covered.

Players should review the *Trees* section on page 87 of the DMG. Large green dots are massive trees, while smaller green dots are typical trees.

Note that north is left on the map.

Hardin, if you want your newly magical warhammer to have a soft colored glow, please let me know._


----------



## Brain (Oct 9, 2004)

Slyfen attempts to move behind the massive tree directly southwest of him without being noticed and hide there. 

ooc: move silently at half speed (2 squares SW and draw bow) then hide behind the tree.


----------



## Krug (Oct 9, 2004)

Belisha hushes her pets, and thinks to herself _Those are awfully big scythes!_


----------



## Galieo (Oct 9, 2004)

Looking both fore and aft, Eolan motions for silence--indicating that he is going to move forward to serve as a magnet for these strange creatures.

Whispering some encouragement in the ear of Orlan, his heavy warhorse, the knight spurs his steed forward to the point in the trail where he will have a "charging zone."

OOC:

Not sure if Orlan requires a handle animal check, but I definitely want to calm him if necessary.

On the map it looks like about 8-9 squares or so, then the trail levels out into a 50 foot straight line.  Eolan will ride to that point and await the strange creatures.

Just when you didn't think it could be get any better--great pictures for setting the mood!  Fantastic.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Oct 9, 2004)

Hardin will double move to try to keep up with Eolan (follow him as far as I can in the snow).  I'd LOVE a glowing hammer.  Sounds cool .


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 10, 2004)

The mounted knight moves up to draw the attention of these fey creatures. Hardin, determined to stay in the thick of things tries to keep up with him.

When the strange small men in their red caps notice Eolan, their laughter halts abruptly. They pause for a second, then slink forward just a little further, crouched low. As they come, they draw slings and bullets from within their furs.

As they come they notice the armored dwarf move up behind the knight, his warhammer softly glowing orange. Their keen eyes then quickly scan the area behind Hardin and Eolan. They easily pick out Belisha and the animals, but they have no chance of detecting the elf, who has quietly slipped behind a large tree and readied his bow.

Turning their attention back to Hardin and Eolan, they drop their scythes at their feet and load their slings. One of them cries out in Common, "Leave here, strangers! This place is ours now. You’ve done enough damage and worn out your welcome. Again I say leave! Waste no time in it. Go back the way you came or we’ll send you with your tails between your legs!"



_OOC Notes:

Slyfen
Hide check 16 + 9 = 25
Redcaps don’t have a chance of Spotting
Has bow drawn

Eolan: remember, you can’t Charge over difficult terrain (including this snow).

Both parties are now aware (except the redcaps are not aware of Slyfen)._


----------



## Brain (Oct 10, 2004)

Slyfen sneaks out from behind his tree into the line of another tree and moves forward, coming to a stop hiding behind a smaller tree.

ooc: move NE, then N, N, N, N, N (double move hide and move silently)


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Oct 10, 2004)

Hardin frowns slightly.

"Who are you who claim ownership of this land, and by what right do you claim it?"


----------



## Galieo (Oct 10, 2004)

Standing atop his steed, the knight adjusts his helm and speaks, "We have no quarrel with you.  Our mission is one of justice and we do not wish you ill."   Considering their words, Eolan continues, "Who are these strangers that have caused you harm?  Trust us, they are no allies of ours!"

OOC:

Eolan will try to be as diplomatic as possible.

As for charging, thanks for the reminder, wasn't sure that the track was so uneven.


----------



## Krug (Oct 12, 2004)

Belisha stands just behind her comrades, preparing a spell. She hushes her pets.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 12, 2004)

Belisha stays where she is for now, keeping the animals calm and watching the situation develop.

Slyfen, seeing that the situation is not as he first thought, reveals himself and moves forward to join his companions. He’s no fool, however, and takes up a position behind a tree, the better to defend himself.

The redcaps, still about 60 feet away, note his presence.

Hardin and Eolan both try to reason with the creatures. But it becomes clear that they are not interested in talking—only in driving you off. They sneer and spit as the cleric and knight have their say.

They reply, "Get out, GET OUT, *GET OUT!!!*" and attack!

*Round 1*

The redcaps quickly swing and release. As the bullets leave their slings, you note that they glow with an eerie greenish-blue magical energy. Both bullets slam into Eolan’s chest with MUCH more force than he expected. Several of his ribs are cracked, and he begins to bleed internally. The bullets fall into the snow at his Orlan’s feet, having lost their magical glow.

The redcaps cackle with wicked glee, then grab their scythes, preparing to move.



_OOC Notes:

Eolan
Diplomacy check
To change attitude from hostile, rushed
DC 20, die result 17 + 1 – 10 = 8

Initiative order
Redcaps 19 + 5 = 24
Belisha 17 + 2 = 19
Slyfen 9 + 7 = 16
Eolan 9 + 5 = 14 higher mod
Rufus 11 + 3 = 14 (currently performing Guard [Belisha])
Hardin 4 – 1 = 3

Round 1

Redcap1
Sling over 1 range increment hits (Eolan FF AC 17, Atk roll 17 + 4 – 2 = 19)
8 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d6+3] 5 + 3 = 8 hp)
_*Eolan reduced to 19 hp*_
Eolan stays in saddle automatically (DC 5)
Picks up scythe as move action

Redcap2
Sling over 1 range increment hits (Eolan FF AC 17, Atk roll 18 + 4 – 2 = 20)
7 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d6+3] 4 + 3 = 7 hp)
_*Eolan reduced to 12 hp*_
Eolan stays in saddle automatically (DC 5)
Picks up scythe as move action

Player actions for round 1, please._

Minor spoilers follow (drag over to view):


Spoiler



These are redcaps from MM3. They have the Special Attacks eldritch stone (giving them the high attack and damage stats for the slings) and powerful build (allowing them to use Medium weapons without penalty).


----------



## Brain (Oct 12, 2004)

Slyfen shoots his bow at r2 and stands his ground.


----------



## Krug (Oct 12, 2004)

Belisha moves forward and casts Summon Monster II to call a _Celestial Giant Bombardier Beetle_ next to the first redcap.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Oct 12, 2004)

Hardin will double move forward along the track.


----------



## Galieo (Oct 12, 2004)

Seeing that both redcaps have drops their slings, Eolan will move forward on his warhorse matching Hardin's speed.  Steam has begun to rise from his horse's flank as both Eolan and Orlan ready for action.  

In a hurried shout, Eolan continues to cajole his opponents, "We mean you no harm, let us stop this foolish fight before someone is seriously hurt."  Grinning over the pain in his ribs, Eolan whispers, "Including me . . . ."

As he and Hardin move up to confront their attackers, the red-haired knight says, "I do not plan on killing either of these fellows, they are attacking us under some type of misunderstanding."


OOC:

Eolan will be attacking in subdual mode.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 13, 2004)

Seeing that the situation has turned violent, Belisha begins moving forward to join the fray. She intends on summoning one of her mighty beasts when she gets close enough, but the snow is causing her more problems than she expected.

Slyfen takes a shot at one of the redcaps, but the creatures present small targets and the arrow flies astray.

Eolan moves forward toward the evil fey, but continues to try to treat them diplomatically. He announces that he does not intend to kill them, and sets a pace just ahead of Hardin.

Hardin moves up behind the protection of the mounted knight—his intentions are less clear.

Round 2

The redcaps, however, do not share Eolan’s pacifist bent. One of them runs behind a tree, and drops his scythe again, preparing another shot with his sling. The other, having survived Slyfen’s shot, moves forward to confront the knight and cleric with his scythe, dropping his sling as he gets close. On the way forward, he calls out, "We assure you, horsed one, we have no such qualms as you. If you don’t leave, we surely _will_ kill you. Your kind has done enough damage here, and the chickens have come home to roost."



_OOC Notes:

Eolan, the redcaps had not dropped their slings, they just grabbed their scythes one-handed. They can’t wield them that way, but they can carry them.

Belisha 
Moves 20’ (40’ movement cost)
Can only cast _summon monster II_ up to 30’ away
Still about 85’ from the redcaps

Slyfen
Longbow misses (AC 13, Atk roll 3 + 6 = 9)
Arrow lost (50% chance, die result 37%)

Eolan
Moves 20’ (40’ movement cost; double Hardin’s speed)

Rufus
Moves up behind Belisha
Continues to perform Guard [Belisha]

Hardin
Moves up behind Eolan

Round 2

Redcap1
Moves 25’ (50’ movement cost)
Drops scythe as free action

Redcap2
Moves 30’ (60’ movement cost)
Drops sling as free action_


----------



## Krug (Oct 13, 2004)

_Can Belisha move double her movement rate the previous round?_ Belisha continues moving forward, noting where the redcaps are. "Eolan save your diplomacy. These creatures are foul fey, and hardly ones for negotiation!" She casts her _magic missile_ spell at the redcap hiding behind the tree.


----------



## Brain (Oct 13, 2004)

Slyfen moves NE, NE, then shoots his bow at r2.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Oct 13, 2004)

"Come on, lad, there's no time for this now, we can sort it out later."  Hardin shouts at Eolan, plunging towards the redcap.

Hardin will move SW,W,SW,NW to end up beside r2.


----------



## Galieo (Oct 13, 2004)

Perhaps his companions are surprised as his idealism or that a knight might hope to negotiate a peaceful settlement; Eolan recognizes the truth and agrees with his companions.  "Aye, Belisha, but it was worth a try," says the knight.  Then as Hardin moves forward, the human reassures him, "I am with you, let us finish this."

Resigned, the red-haired knight moves Orlan forward the remaining distance and orders him to attack the foul red-capped fey on the trail before them.  With up raised bastard sword, the knight astride his steed is terrible to behold.  His pacific mien disappears and his face shifts into a grim stare.

"So be it, your fate is sealed," shouts Eolan as he and Orlan attack as one.

OOC

In light of the redcap's declaration of intent to kill, Eolan will *not* use subdual damage.  Sometimes you gets what you ask for.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 15, 2004)

Dismayed at the slow pace forced by the layer of snow, Belisha tries a new tactic. Continuing forward, she stretches her arm toward the redcap by the tree. Two bolts of magical energy fly forth from her hand. With deadly accuracy, they fly toward the creature, bend around the tree, and strike him! The redcap cries out in pain as he takes a significant amount of damage.

Rufus continues to keep pace with Belisha, ready to protect her from harm.

Slyfen moves away from his own tree, getting a clear shot at the redcap in front of Eolan and his mount. The elf lets an arrow fly, and it strikes! It sticks in the redcap's leg. But wait!—it slips out again, and the wound immediately heals over, leaving a hole in the pants but none in the leg. The redcap sneers at Slyfen.

Even as he does so, Eolan and his horse bear down on him. In a flash, the Orlan’s hoof kicks out at the evil fey. The powerful strike lands, crushing the bones in the redcap’s arm and twisting it into an unnatural shape. Before Eolan’s very eyes, though, the bones mend and the arm straightens out. Still, the arm’s muscles are mashed and bruised, and the redcap is damaged, just not as much as he _should_ be. Eolan, amazed, misses with his bastard sword.

Hardin, meanwhile, tries to move around the mounted warrior to get at the redcap. However, his stout legs seem to take forever to get him there.

The redcap in the road decides that Eolan would be a lot less dangerous without his mount. He swings out at its legs with his oversized scythe. A spray of blood darkens the snow as the scythe tears deeply through the horse’s flesh.

The redcap by the tree sets his sights on the quick elf. He swings and unloads his sling. Another glowing bullet flies forth. It strikes the elf on the right shoulder, temporarily knocking him off balance and sending a bloom of pain through his body.



_OOC Notes:

Belisha
You did do a double move last round, remember that movement costs are doubled due to the snow
Moves 20’ (40’ movement cost)
Casts _magic missile_
7 hp damage (Dmg roll [2d4+2] 2 + 3 + 2 = 7 hp)
_*Redcap1 reduced to 



Spoiler



15


 hp*_

Slyfen
Moves 15’
Longbow hits (AC 13, Atk roll 17 + 6 = 23)
No damage (Dmg roll [1d8] 3, damage reduction 5)

Eolan
Moves 5’
Fight with warhorse succeeds (DC 10, Ride check result 4 + 6 = 10)
Orlan hoof hits (AC 13, Atk roll 13 + 6 = 19)
3 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d6+4] 4 + 4 = 8, damage reduction 5)
_*Redcap2 reduced to 



Spoiler



19


 hp*_
Bastard sword 1h misses (AC 13, Atk roll 6 + 6 = 12)

Rufus
Moves up behind Belisha
Continues to perform Guard [Belisha]

Hardin
Moves 20’ (remember movement costs are doubled, also N is left on this particular map)

Round 2

Redcap1
Sling hits (Slyfen AC 16, Atk roll 17 + 4 = 21)
6 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d6+3] 3 + 3 = 6 hp)
_*Slyfen reduced to 10 hp*_

Redcap2
Scythe power attack hits (Orlan AC 14, Atk roll 19 + 3 = 22)
14 hp damage (Dmg roll [2d4+7] 4 + 3 + 7 = 14 hp)
_*Orlan reduced to 8 hp*


----------



## Brain (Oct 15, 2004)

Slyfen double moves (NW, W, W then NW, W, N) getting out his rapier on the way.


----------



## Krug (Oct 15, 2004)

Belisha continues forward, using her wand of magic missiles to cast at Redcap1. "Damn it! Away with you blood fey!"


----------



## Galieo (Oct 15, 2004)

Still amazed at the fey "recovery," Eolan swings his bastard sword at the foul creature again.  

Concern is etched across his face as he sees Orlan's serious wound.  

Anger at his loyal steed's injury, Eolan is compelled to throw his verbal taunts at the closest recap in an attempt to steer his attack towards the knight and away from his warhorse.  Urging Orlan to attack as well, rider and steed act as one.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Oct 15, 2004)

Hardin moves N, NE, setting up to possibly flank with Eolan, and attacks with his warhammer two-handed.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 19, 2004)

Belisha continues to move forward, followed by her trusty guard dog. She curses at the nasty redcaps and prepares her yew wood wand. She cries a single magic word and bolts of energy fly forth from the red garnet tip. The bolts find their way to the redcap by the tree and hit him again. He screams in pain and frustration as the magic missiles do their full damage to him.

Slyfen meanwhile rushes around the outside of the mounted knight, drawing his rapier as he moves.

Eolan urges his mount forward again, and swings his mighty bastard sword. His swing is still off, and the redcap is able to sidestep it. But Orlan’s hoof is true once again. A well placed kick crushes the left side of the redcap’s ribcage—and although the bones once again mend themselves nearly instantaneously, several organs were damaged and the fey is seriously weakened.

Hardin moves around nearly to the other side of the tough little “man” and gets off a powerful two-handed swing with his newly magical warhammer. The weapon leaves a momentary glowing trail as it arcs down and smashes the redcaps right shoulder. The redcap cries out under the sudden onslaught from the cleric and knight, but shows no signs of giving in.

Round 3

The redcap has his hands full with three heroes converging on him. Trying to scare the dwarf off, he slashes at him with his big scythe. However, the weapon is no match for Hardin’s magic armor, and the scythe merely rakes along its surface.

The redcap by the tree begins to fear for his life. Seeing that Belisha has a powerful magic he decides he must get rid of her if he and his companion are to survive this battle. He loads another bullet and lets it fly. Glowing greenish-blue, it streaks toward Belisha and strikes her in the right thigh, deeply bruising the muscle and causing a hairline fracture of the bone.



_OOC Notes:

Belisha
Moves 20’ drawing wand
Activates _magic missile_ wand
7 hp damage (Dmg roll [2d4+2] 2 + 3 + 2 = 7 hp)
_*Redcap1 reduced to 



Spoiler



8


 hp*_

Slyfen
Moves 30’ drawing rapier

Eolan
Fight with warhorse succeeds (DC 10, Ride check result 8 + 6 = 14)
Orlan hoof hits (AC 13, Atk roll 13 + 6 = 19)
5 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d6+4] 6 + 4 = 10, damage reduction 5)
_*Redcap2 reduced to 



Spoiler



14


 hp*_
Bastard sword 1h misses (AC 13, Atk roll 3 + 6 = 9)

Rufus
Moves up behind Belisha
Continues to perform Guard [Belisha]

Hardin
Moves 20’
Warhammer 2h hits (AC 13, Atk roll 16 + 5 = 21)
3 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d8+4] 4 + 4 = 8, damage reduction 5)
_*Redcap2 reduced to 



Spoiler



11


 hp*_

Round 3

Redcap1
Loads sling as move action
Sling hits (Belisha AC 13, Atk roll 12 + 4 = 16)
5 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d6+3] 2 + 3 = 5 hp)
_*Belisha reduced to 7 hp*_

Redcap2
Scythe power attack misses (Hardin AC 18, Atk roll 12 + 3 = 15)
_


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Oct 19, 2004)

Hardin sidesteps to catch the murderous fey between himself and Eolan and swings out again.

OOC: 5 ft. step up, then attack with flanking bonus.


----------



## Krug (Oct 19, 2004)

Belisha screams out. She hides behind the tree/bush in front of her for cover  Knowing her best defense is to get rid of the redcap that just damaged her, she chants again and unleashes another pair of _magic missiles_ from her wand. They spiral out vehemently like a coils of a rope, surging towards the redcap.

_I wish my magic were more subtle... but this is no time for it!_ she thinks to herself.


----------



## Brain (Oct 19, 2004)

move N then NE and attack with rapier (r2)


----------



## Galieo (Oct 19, 2004)

In the midst of the melee, Eolan sees Belisha's danger.  Shouting above the din of combat, the knight warns, "Stay down and avoid that foul fey's bullets!"  Knowing the danger to his companions and the value of brevity, Eolan presses his attack against the nearest redcap that he and Hardin are now flanking.

Calling words of encouragement to Orlan, the tall warrior says, "Once more, old friend . . . .let us finish this fight . . . now!"  With this bellow, Eolan swings his bastard sword once again, while Orlan joins with his bloody hoofs.

OOC:

Eolan and Orlan will continue their attack.


----------



## Galieo (Oct 19, 2004)

OOC:

If the redcap is dead, Eolan will attack the one attacking Belisha.


----------



## Krug (Oct 23, 2004)

_Bump _


----------



## Galieo (Oct 29, 2004)

I raise you a "bump."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 30, 2004)

Belisha moves to a tree, with Rufus right behind her. Two more bolts scream out from her wand. They find their way to the fey at the tree, and mercilessly tear at him. The redcap cries out, "No more! No more! We can’t take it!" The redcap begins to run away to the east, hoping to cut its losses.

Slyfen moves in against the redcap in the road and strikes it with his flashing rapier! But right before the elf’s eyes, the wound heals immediately, doing absolutely no damage.

Eolan continues a very unfortunate series of attacks. He successfully guides his horse to attack with him, but both horse and rider are unable to connect as the slippery fey dodges their blows.

Hardin makes a dangerous gambit. He moves to gain a flanking advantage with the mounted warrior. But he must trudge through the snow to set up the attack. As Hardin’s feet stick in the snow, the redcap takes advantage. He swings his oversized scythe at the cleric. Dwarven blood spills onto the snow in a large fan shape as the blade finds its way through Hardin’s flesh.

Reeling with pain, Hardin determines to make the redcap pay for this grievous wound. He smashes at it two-handed with his massive warhammer. The magic weapon strikes true, and the bones in the redcap’s left arm snap like twigs. The redcap cries out! The bones begin to quickly heal up, but the warhammer did a lot of damage.

"Come back, coward, come back!" the redcap screams out to his fleeing companion. When he sees that the other redcap is running for his life and that he will be left alone, despair and fear overcome him. He tries to bolt after the other, but his awkward progress through the snow leaves him open to attacks from Eolan and Hardin. Unbelievably, Eolan misses yet again! But Hardin’s warhammer returns to the redcap’s body, battering him down in midstride.

One redcap lies dying at your feet, and the other runs crazily through the trees, trying to escape with his life.



_OOC Notes:

Belisha
Moves 5’
Activates _magic missile_ wand
5 hp damage (Dmg roll [2d4+2] 2 + 1 + 2 = 5 hp)
_*Redcap1 reduced to 



Spoiler



3


 hp*_

Slyfen
Moves 10’
Rapier hits (AC 13, Atk roll 11 + 6 = 17)
No damage (Dmg roll [1d6] 1, damage reduction 5)

Eolan
Fight with warhorse succeeds (DC 10, Ride check result 13 + 6 = 19)
Orlan hoof misses (AC 13, Atk roll 6 + 6 = 12)
Bastard sword 1h misses (AC 13, Atk roll 5 + 6 = 11)

Rufus
Moves 5’
Continues to perform Guard [Belisha]

Hardin
(can’t take 5’ step due to difficult terrain [snow cover])
Moves 5’ provoking AoO from redcap2
Scythe power attack (Hardin AC 18, Atk roll 19 + 3 = 22)
15 hp damage (Dmg roll [2d4+7] 4 + 4 + 7 = 15 hp)
_*Hardin reduced to 11 hp*_
Warhammer 2h flanking hits (AC 13, Atk roll 13 + 5 + 2 = 20)
6 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d8+4] 7 + 4 = 11, damage reduction 5)
_*Redcap2 reduced to 



Spoiler



5


 hp*_

Round 4

Redcap1
Moves 40’ to the east

Redcap2
Withdraws, provoking AoO from Hardin and Eolan
Eolan bastard sword 1h misses (AC 13, Atk roll 3 + 6 = 9)
Hardin warhammer 2h (AC 13, Atk roll 16 + 5 = 21)
7 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d8+4] 8 + 4 = 12, damage reduction 5)
_*Redcap2 reduced to 



Spoiler



-2


 hp and is dying*


----------



## Krug (Oct 30, 2004)

Belisha watches the Redcap run, hesitates and thinks about it. _I have to stop him. Redcaps are the foulest fey, and he could bring even more ruin down on us._

She points her magic missile wand and sends another two bolts of force spiralling towards the retreating creature.


----------



## Galieo (Oct 30, 2004)

Angry at himself, Eolan set off to follow the fleeing redcap.  "Damn sorry I am for my poor aim."  

OOC:

In as straight a line as possible, Eolan will follow on the heels of the fleeing redcap, urging Orlan to his greatest speed.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Oct 30, 2004)

Hardin winces at the damage done by the strike with the scythe, and pulls out his wand of healing to heal whoever is hurt.

OOC:  Use wand of CLW on whoever needs it, drop mending to stabilize the Redcap for further questioning.


----------



## Brain (Oct 30, 2004)

Slyfen puts away his rapier and then shoots an arrow at the fleeing redcap.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Oct 30, 2004)

Belisha, fully aware of the gravity of the act, fires one last round of bolts at the fleeing redcap. Once again, the _magic missiles_ fly true and strike the fey creature. He tumbles forward with a pathetically comical "Oomph!" sending up a small plume of snow. He lies dying on the forest floor.

Slyfen and Eolan cut off their own actions now that Belisha has dropped the redcap.

Meanwhile, Hardin recites a short prayer and calls upon Moradin’s power to stabilize the redcap lying in the road. He then pulls out his curing wand and looks around at his battered companions.



_OOC Notes:

Belisha
Activates _magic missile_ wand
10 hp damage (Dmg roll [2d4+2] 4 + 4 + 2 = 10 hp)
_*Redcap1 reduced to 



Spoiler



-7


 hp and is dying*_

Slyfen
Delays

Eolan
Delays

Rufus
Continues to perform Guard [Belisha]

Hardin
Spontaneously casts _cure minor wounds_ in place of _mending*
Redcap2 raised to 



Spoiler



-1


 hp and is dying but stable*_
Draws wand_


----------



## Krug (Oct 31, 2004)

Belisha walks up to Hardin and examines the fallen redcap. She destroys the scythe if she can. "Be careful Hardin," she says. "These fey have no loyalties. The Queen of the Forests has disowned them, and their caps are red from being dipped in blood."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Oct 31, 2004)

Hardin looks grim.

"We'll question it.  Perhaps then we shall send it to Moradin's judgement, but I mislike that it was walking so brazenly on this road."


----------



## Brain (Oct 31, 2004)

Slyfen lowers his bow.  "I could use a zap of healing or two from that wand, Hardin."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 1, 2004)

Hardin administers healing magic from his wand to all in the party.

In the meantime, the redcap lying in the woods dies. His body disappears, and nothing of him is left behind except for a single tooth. Belisha, drawing on her extensive knowledge of nature, explains to the rest of you that redcap teeth can be very valuable. Anyone wearing a redcap’s tooth has a better chance of using his or her diplomatic skills successfully in dealing with fey, and the advantage is even greater when dealing with other redcaps.

Belisha also grows concerned about this particular pair of redcaps. She knows that redcaps are mistrusting of any even numbers—and they usually don’t travel in even-numbered groups. If it’s true that this place has become a haven for the undead, perhaps their influence is causing the fey to act strangely…

Belisha uses a handy rock to smash the handles and blades of the scythes.

Behind you on the trail, your mule brays forlornly.



_OOC Notes:

Healing (each use cures 1d8+1 hp of damage)
Slyfen raised to 16 hp in 2 uses (2 and 6)
Hardin raised to 24 hp in 2 uses (4 and 9)
Eolan raised to 25 hp in 3 uses (6, 2 and 5)
Belisha raised to 12 hp in 1 use (6)
Orlan raised to 22 hp in 2 uses (9 and 6)

Added 300 XP to each character sheet._


----------



## Brain (Nov 1, 2004)

"Well, let's take their teeth then!  Fey are tricky and any sort of edge in dealing with them is a boon indeed."  Slyfen will harvest the teeth of the dead one and split them up among whoever wants some.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 1, 2004)

"Aye."  Says Hardin, "and we can use them when we're questioning this one."  He indicates the unconscious redcap.


----------



## Galieo (Nov 1, 2004)

Nodding his agreement, Eolan scratches Orlan behind the ear.  "Yes, we best truss this other foul fey up and get him to some health so we can question him--not unlike that orc back at Relgore's cave, right?"

Peering about, the red-headed knight adds, "That is a good thought about their movement on this path, perhaps we should move to a slightly more defensible position.  Where there are two, there could be more."  Wheeling his war horse around, Eolan moves 20 feet down the path from the direction the redcaps came, stops and listens.


----------



## Krug (Nov 1, 2004)

Belisha waits for the knight to finish. "I doubt if that will be much use. The fey move with footsteps like fallen leaves, even in this kind of weather." She takes a tooth from the redcap. "Let us make haste!"


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 3, 2004)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> His body disappears, and nothing of him is left behind except for a single tooth.




_OOC: There is only a single tooth left from the redcap that died in the woods. You will have to choose amongst yourselves who will wear it, and how._


----------



## Krug (Nov 3, 2004)

"Perhaps Hardin should take the tooth," says Belisha.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 3, 2004)

"Whoever is most likely to have to speak with these foul things should take it."

OOC:  Who among us has charisma?  I'm thinkin Slyfen?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 3, 2004)

OOC: No one has ranks in the Diplomacy skill. Eolan has the highest Cha bonus--his is +1 while everyone else's is +0.


----------



## Brain (Nov 3, 2004)

"I'm an Elf and I can speak Sylvan.  I think I can deal with fey on the best terms to begin with among us."

Slyfen, if nobody objects, will attempt to put a hole in the tooth with some of his thief tools and string it around his neck with his signal whistle.


----------



## Galieo (Nov 3, 2004)

Eolan dismounts and nods his agreement to Slyfen, adding, "Let us learn what we can of these foul creatures."  Opening a saddle bag, the red-haired warrior pulls out a handful of food for Orlan and begins to feed him.

Looking up at the sky, the knight attempts to gauge both the time of day and what chance they have of more snow.  Looking to his party-mates, he asks, "How far be we from the nearest town or village?  Could they be in trouble from these rampaging fey?"


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 4, 2004)

Eolan and Orlan do not see or hear any other creatures from their new position further down the road.

Slyfen, who is particularly adept at bindings, ties up the surviving redcap with the silk rope, and props him up in a sitting position. He then hangs the other redcap’s tooth around his own neck, with his signal whistle.

When this is done, Hardin uses his wand to restore consciousness to the fey creature. He awakens slowly. He tries to stretch, and gives a start when he realizes he is bound. He looks around at the party with fear and hatred, struggling against his bonds. When he sees the tooth hanging around Slyfen’s neck, he is overcome with grief for his companion. He stops struggling and lowers his head.

In Sylvan, Slyfen explains the redcap's current situation to him and advises him to cooperate with the party.

There is now about an hour of sunlight left. The sky has cleared, and additional snow looks unlikely.



_What questions do you have for the redcap?

BTW, you are many, many miles from the nearest town or settlement. You are getting close to the Blue Rock lodge, which has historically been used by the region’s hunters to overnight so far away from home during hunting trips.

OOC Notes:

Wand cures [1d8+1] 3 + 1 = 4 hp of damage, restoring the redcap to 



Spoiler



3


 hp

Slyfen’s Use Rope check result 1 + 5 + 2 = 7
Redcap’s Escape Artist check (DC 17) result 9 + 1 = 10

Slyfen’s Diplomacy check result (drag to view) 



Spoiler



17 + 4 = 21, initial attitude hostile, new attitude unfriendly


_


----------



## Galieo (Nov 4, 2004)

Whispering in Slyfen's ear, Eolan suggests, "See if he will tell us why he attacked us, what is he so angry about.  Also, try to trick him into telling us the location of his lair and the disposition of any of his lurking allies.  Lastly, we need to know about the Blue Rock Lodge."

Pausing a moment, Eolan winks and says, "Not asking much, am I?"

Looking to the others, the knight asks, "Should we ask about our wayward thief or best we keep that to ourselves for now?"


----------



## Krug (Nov 4, 2004)

Belisha sits to one side. She waits to hear what the fey has to say, knowing that its tongue is laced with lies and bad things. _You might as well ask a murderer for truth,_ she thinks to herself. She pats Rufus and watches the fey carefully.


----------



## Brain (Nov 5, 2004)

Slyfen speaks to the Redcap in a calm tone.  "What are you so angry at our kind for?  You mentioned that there was some past transgression?  And why would there be two of you?  You must be in a dire situation.  Do tell about it."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 7, 2004)

Slyfen calmly questions the redcap in Sylvan.

The redcap’s mood swings unpredictably back and forth between mournfully cooperative and viciously hateful. He seems to be half mad.

However, during the difficult questioning process, Slyfen is able to get a few meaningful answers from the redcap.

The redcap gives no real reason for being angry at the party, merely spitting insults and invectives at them. It seems that he hates basically anyone that is not of his own kind.

Beyond this, he recounts some of what the party already knows. He tells how in days past the hunters of this area took to cruelly hunting the Timberway lions almost to extinction. As the slaughter grew and grew, strange undead and fey began to show up and take hold.

He tells you that his own colony of redcaps, which has been there since before the trouble began, has had trouble with bizarre undead goblins who drink bones the way vampires drink blood. He also reports having seen walking skeletons and living shadows in the forest. He tells you that the social hierarchy of his clan has fallen apart as strange moods have overtaken them.

He tells you that there are no other redcaps hiding nearby, to the best of his knowledge. He reports that his clan’s lair is about three miles to the northwest in an abandoned keep and in the surrounding woods. He tells you that about three hundred redcaps live there, and that there is a great redcap wizard there who has control over an owlbear, who they use to guard the keep.

He tells you he has never heard of the Blue Rock lodge.

Slyfen reports all of this to the rest of the group. He and Hardin have no particular reason to disbelieve the fey creature. However, Belisha and Eolan are highly suspicious, having sensed something in his manner that they distrust.


----------



## Galieo (Nov 7, 2004)

In a hushed whisper, Eolan warns his companions, "Something about this foul creature makes me doubt his words.  I cannot drop my sword on the exact lie he is telling, but something rings false."  Pausing a moment, the knight continues, "Even if he is inflating the number of redcaps, that keep sounds insurmountable, not to mention we are not even here to clean them out.  I admit we are formidible, but an owlbear and foul arcanist holding his leash?  I say we make for the lodge, but best to be on our guard.  I suspect an ambush."


----------



## Brain (Nov 7, 2004)

"I distrusted this thing before we started, given that it is a redcap, and seemingly insane.  What are we going to do with it?  Let it go back to the fortress and tell it's master of us?"


----------



## Krug (Nov 7, 2004)

Belisha nods and whispers. "I too find the words suspicious. Let us be on our way. The best we can do is tie up this redcap, though with so many of his fellows around, they would be on our path quickly. Lets be on our way soon to the lodge as soon as we can."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 8, 2004)

OOC: Just to keep this moving, let's get a vote up for what the party will do next.

A. Kill the redcap and take his tooth.
B. Disable the redcap in some way and leave him here tied up.
C. Something else--please elaborate.

Vigwyn


----------



## Krug (Nov 9, 2004)

_I vote for B._

"Let us no tarry longer, else we will be in even more danger," says Belisha.


----------



## Brain (Nov 9, 2004)

vote: A


----------



## Galieo (Nov 9, 2004)

"Let us truss him up tight and lash him high in a tree.  We shall hope that no prowling animal, such as one of those lions we hear of, happens upon him."

OOC:

Eolan votes for B


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 10, 2004)

After some intense discussion, the party decides to let the redcap keep his miserable life. Eolan steps behind the fey creature and delivers a well-placed blow to the base of the redcap’s skull with the handle of his sword. He and Slyfen then untie the unconscious creature and tie it back up with the hempen rope, keeping the superior silk rope for the party.

Searching the redcap, you find that he carries a small pouch under his furs. In the pouch are one black pearl, one white pearl, one gold piece, and a finely made lock.

With some clever use of rudimentary engineering principles, Eolan and Hardin hoist the redcap high up into one of the trees. Satisfied that the redcap will not be a problem for some time, the party sets off north on the road again.

Having experienced some of the dangers of the Timberway Forest, you keep a sharp eye out for anything unusual. You travel until the sun begins to set, and then set up camp for the night several hundred yards off the road.

After a restful and uneventful night beneath an improvised lean-to, you set off up the road again in the morning.



_OOC Notes:

If the spellcasters want to make any changes to their prepared spells lists, please let me know by tomorrow evening, as I’m going to try to put up another post tomorrow night.

Everyone is back up to full health.

I’ll keep track of the loot in a separate post on the character thread, and it can be divvied up at the end of the adventure._


----------



## Krug (Nov 10, 2004)

Belisha takes in the morning air, feeling the wound she took. "I'm too old to be taking such wounds," she said to Rufus and Narkus. "And who would feed the two of you should I go uh? Rufus you're growing into the size of a small cow."


----------



## Brain (Nov 10, 2004)

Slyfen wakes in the morning and confesses to the party,  "I'm glad that we didn't kill the Redcap.  I was overcome at the time because of their reputation as the worst of the fey.  I am blessed with some wonderful people as my friends.  Thank you."


----------



## Galieo (Nov 10, 2004)

Patting Slyfen on the back, Eolan consoles him, "Worry not Master Elf, our company is worth more than just sword and hammer, we temper each other in times of anger, fear and despair.  There is not one of us who is unconcerned about leaving a foe in our rear, you merely gave voice to his rational concern."

Smiling, Eolan finishes breaking his fast with a handful of dried jerky and water.  Lifting his chain shirt, he slides it easily over his underarmor garments, then laces his tunic.  Walking over to Orlan, the knight inspects his mount's feet first, then works up, brushing him and feeding him as well.

Turning to the others, Eolan says, "I will walk for awhile with you and give old Orlan a bit of break this morning.  Are we ready?"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 10, 2004)

Hardin pulls his heavy armor on and grins at Eolan.

"Aye, the walkin'll put starch back in your legs.  We wouldn't want you gettin' lazy, would we?"

Hardin's okay with his spell list for now.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 11, 2004)

As you move further north, you note that the weather has warmed some. The snow on the ground has begun to melt quite a bit, and movement is no longer as slow as it was yesterday. However, the ground is slippery in some places, and the sky is overcast.

You travel in your usual fashion, with Slyfen walking about 30 feet ahead of the rest of the party, and with Eolan on foot. The forest around you is eerily quiet. A couple of times, you hear the mournful cry of a crow in the distance. The only other sounds you hear are those of your own making. After traveling for a couple of hours, you come to a curve in the road.

Rounding the curve, Slyfen is met with a disturbing sight. About 20 feet ahead, the stark green-and-white of the wintry forest is broken by a splash of color in the landscape toward the left. A man’s body sits upright but slumped against a tree. Around him, the snow is stained a brilliant red.



_OOC Notes:

Movement is no longer at double cost.

However, running, charging or making a 5’ step have a 25% chance of requiring a DC 10 Balance check. For running and charging, failure by 5 or more means you fall at a random point along your line of movement, and failure by 4 or less means you can’t run or charge. For a 5’ step, failure by 5 or more means you don’t move, and threatening opponents get an attack of opportunity; failure by 4 or less means you move 5 feet, but threatening opponents get an attack of opportunity._


----------



## Krug (Nov 11, 2004)

_Oops... will wait for Slyfen's actions._


----------



## Brain (Nov 11, 2004)

Slyfen brings out the spyglass to get a better look from a distance.  If the man seems to be alive, Slyfen will alert the party.  If he seems dead, look for details or things that seem odd.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 11, 2004)

Slyfen examines the scene through his spyglass for a few moments. The man is not moving or breathing at all. His eyes stare emptily off into space, and he appears obviously dead. He is dressed in the traditional garb of the local hunters. Although no bow or other hunting equipment can be seen near the body, Slyfen can see the bone handle of a finely crafted dagger sticking out of the top of one of his boots.

A tremendous amount of blood has run down the man’s left arm, and pooled around him in the snow. A large, gory wound can be seen on his left shoulder; it had been bandaged, but the bandages now hang loosely around his arm. Slyfen also notices blood on both sides of the man’s face and on his right hand and cuff.


----------



## Brain (Nov 11, 2004)

Slyfen describes the scene to his companions as he views it.  Putting away the spyglass, Slyfen waves them forward and approaches the body carefully, in order to get a close up look and search it for clues or items.


----------



## Krug (Nov 11, 2004)

Belisha sends Narkus up in the air to check for nearby enemies. She shakes her head when she hears about the carnage.


----------



## Galieo (Nov 11, 2004)

Eolan whispers a warning to Orlan and mounts his loyal warhouse.  In a hoarse whisper, [no pun intended  ] he warns everyone, "This smells like a trap, remember that foul fey?  This could be the work of his fellows."

Drawing his bastard sword, Eolan spurs Orlan forward.  The knight is covering Slyfen's back in case of ambush.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 11, 2004)

Hardin draws his trusty warhammer and takes Eolan's flank, watching his back.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 12, 2004)

Belisha’s empathic link with Narkus allows her to feel that the familiar was just as alarmed as she was at the sight of the carnage. However, he quickly calms down.

After Slyfen explains that the man indeed appears dead, Belisha sends Narkus up into the sky to check for dangers. With a great flapping of wings, Narkus lifts off and flies about 40 feet into the air. He circles carefully a few times, his large eyes looking for anything unusual. During the flight, Belisha feels that his emotional state doesn’t change much. When he flies back to her, his foremost feelings are relief and a sense of security.

Slyfen, Eolan and Hardin then approach the body. Keeping an eye out, they don’t see any danger.

Slyfen briefly examines the body. The dagger in the man’s boot appears to be of masterwork quality. Slyfen notices that the blood on the sides of the man’s face has seeped from both ears. Examining further, he sees that each eardrum has been punctured by a sharp object. He then begins to search the man’s garments and comes across a small cache of papers…

Behind you a small, hungry lion pads out from behind a tree, preparing to attack the party. Luckily, you see it before it can pounce…



_OOC Notes:

The “X” on the map represents the body leaning up against a tree.

Hide and Spot checks
Timberway lion Hide check result 19 + 8 = 27
Even without the distance modifier added to the Spot DC, nobody even came close

Slyfen Search check result 16 + 10 = 26

The Timberway lion is a Medium animal, smaller than a typical African lion and more like a leopard in physique and agility.

Initiative
Slyfen 9 + 7 = 16
Timberway lion 8 + 4 = 12 (higher mod)
Rufus 9 + 3 = 12
Belisha 9 + 2 = 11
Hardin 11 – 1 = 10
Eolan 4 + 5 = 9

Need Round 1 actions from Slyfen. Then I’ll post the results along with the lion’s actions. Then we’ll work all the way back through the initiative order._


----------



## Brain (Nov 12, 2004)

Slyfen moves closer while drawing his bow and then takes a shot at the beast, hopefully catching it unprepared.

(Move N, N, N, NE, NE drawing bow, shoot it from there, sneak attack if it is flat-footed.)


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 13, 2004)

Slyfen notices the lion and reacts like lightning. He boldly dashes toward the creature, sizing it up for a well-placed shot. Catching the surprised animal off guard, Slyfen sends an arrow screaming into its right side, the point puncturing its lung.

The lion hisses in pain and shock. It had been eyeing Belisha and the animals as small prey, separated from the other members of the party. However, the lion now turns its attention toward the elf that stands as a lone target. He charges the rogue and lashes out with his claws, slashing straight through leather of Slyfen’s armor. However, even through his pain, the elf is able to dodge the lion’s ferocious bite.



_OOC Notes:

Round 1

Slyfen
Moves 30’
Longbow sneak attack hits (FF AC 11, Atk roll 13 + 6 = 19)
8 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d8+2d6] 5 + 2 + 1 = 8 hp)
_*Lion reduced to 



Spoiler



11


 hp*_

Timberway lion (using leopard statistics)
Charges Slyfen
No Balance check necessary (25% chance, die result 84%)
Can make full attack due to Pounce (Ex) special attack
Bite misses (AC 16, Atk roll 4 + 6 = 10)
Claws hit (AC 16, Atk rolls 15 + 1 = 16 and 19 + 1 = 20)
6 hp damage (Dmg roll [2d3+2] 1 + 3 + 2 = 6 hp)
_*Slyfen reduced to 10 hp*_

OK, now everybody._


----------



## Krug (Nov 13, 2004)

Belisha moves forward and casts _Sleep_ on the lion if she is within range. If not, she makes a double move this round.


----------



## Galieo (Nov 13, 2004)

Eolan spurs Orlan forward directly north to attack the lion.  Both he and Orlan will lash out at the lion.

OOC:

Does Orlan have enough movement to flank the lion?  If not he will try to draw the lion's attention.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 13, 2004)

Hardin lets out a rumbling bass bellow of "For Moradin!!!"  as he charges the lion, warhammer held high.

OOC:  Hardin is charging to the right of the tree, effectively N,N,N,N,N,NW but in a straight line.  Wielding warhammer two-handed.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 14, 2004)

Hardin: You can't charge in that path, as Eolan would block your path. Would you like to charge straight ahead, or to the northeast...or do something else entirely?

Slyfen--nevermind, wait until my next post.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 14, 2004)

If Hardin can in any way charge the lion he will do that, otherwise he'll double move in order to attack next round.


----------



## Brain (Nov 14, 2004)

If Slyfen can draw rapier, move 5' or less and be flanking, then he attacks in melee.  If not, he withdraws away, back over by Belisha.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 14, 2004)

The rest of the party sees the attack on Slyfen and swarms in to his aid.

Belisha comes forward, pulling a pinch of fine sand from her pouch as she comes. She then begins to cast a spell to put the Timberway lion into a magical slumber.

Hardin charges the beast and strikes in the name of Moradin. His magic warhammer arcs down and opens a bloody gash in the lion’s haunches. It stumbles and hisses wildly.

Before it can move away, Eolan is upon it, his bastard sword flashing in the early morning light. In one quick move, the knight finishes the job. The lion lays bleeding in the snow before you.

Belisha waves off her spell now that it is no longer needed.



_OOC Notes:

Rufus
Delays

Belisha
Moves 20’
Begins to cast _sleep_ (casting time: 1 round)

Rufus
Moves 30’
Continues to perform Guard [Belisha]

Hardin
Charges lion
Warhammer 2h hits (AC 15, Atk roll 15 + 7 = 22)
10 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d8+4] 6 + 4 = 10 hp)
_*Lion reduced to 



Spoiler



1


 hp*_
Hardin’s AC reduced by 2 until his turn next round

Eolan
Moves 40’ to flank with Hardin
Bastard sword 1h flanking (AC 15, Atk roll 12 + 6 + 2 = 20)
4 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d10+2] 2 + 2 = 4 hp)
_*Lion reduced to 



Spoiler



-3


 hp and is dying*_

I have added 150 XP to each character sheet, plus a bonus 50 XP per PC for excellent roleplaying over the last week or so. It’s now official—you will level at the end of this adventure. Woo-hoo!_


----------



## Krug (Nov 14, 2004)

Belisha sighs and walks over to the lion. "'Tis was its nature. Is there nothing we can do for it?"


----------



## Brain (Nov 14, 2004)

"Thanks, guys.  Vicious beast, I can see why their numbers are low if they attack in such a fashion."

Slyfen will search the body and ask for a cure from the wand, if we are to continue this day.


----------



## Galieo (Nov 14, 2004)

Looking to Belisha from atop his steed, the knight pitilessly shakes his head, "Aye, twas it's nature to attack and be attacked; tis my belief to let nature takes its course.  Shall we put it out of its misery?"

Wiping his bloodied blade on a scrap of cloth, Eolan sheathes his weapon and turns to Slyfen, "No thanks is needed."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 14, 2004)

Hardin heals Slyfen with his wand, then turns to Belisha.

"Eolan's right.  'Twas its nature to attack, and such nature killed it.  That's the way of the world."


----------



## Krug (Nov 15, 2004)

Belisha shakes her head and says a prayer over the lion. _May you go to a kinder place._


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 16, 2004)

The party allows nature to take its course, and the Timberway lion bleeds to death in peace. Slyfen searches its corpse, but there is nothing to find. It appears to be completely normal, if a little underweight.

The party returns to the dead man leaning against the tree, to go through the papers they found in his tunic.

The papers appear to be typical papers that a hunter might carry. There is a love note from his wife, a few receipts for furs and meat, and a map of the area.

With a few minutes of study, you are able to determine your present location, and the location of the Bluerock Lodge. At your current pace, you could make it there in no more than a couple of hours.



_OOC Notes:

Slyfen restored to full health (wand cures [1d8+1] 8 + 1 = 9 hp of damage)

Slyfen Search check result 5 + 10 = 15_


----------



## Krug (Nov 16, 2004)

Belisha sees if he can find the name of the hunter. He intends to return the note to the wife, and hopefully alert someone to pick up the corpse and give him a good burial.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 16, 2004)

From the love letter and receipts, you quickly deduce that the unlucky hunter's name is Kyle Tanner. The love note from his wife is signed simply with an "L."

Additionally, the documents allow you to make an educated guess that their home is in the village Tasper, some tens of miles to the west, though Kyle apparently spends most of the year hunting in the Bluerock Lodge area.


----------



## Krug (Nov 16, 2004)

Belisha communicates what she learnt from the note. "Will it be wrong for us to make a diversion to Tasper? Might one of you strong ones be able to bring his corpse there and not leave it to the carrion?"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 16, 2004)

Hardin nods thoughtfully.

"Aye, we could make a brief diversion.  I'm willing if the rest of ye are."


----------



## Galieo (Nov 16, 2004)

Leaning over his saddle, Eolan gestures for Hardin to push up the unlucky hunter's body.  Laying the corpse over his saddle, Eolan says, "Aye, let us journey to Tasper, and lay this man to rest.  Perhaps we can stay the night there?  "


----------



## Brain (Nov 16, 2004)

"This diversion may be more than brief.  It's pretty far to Tasper.  Also, we left that Redcap back there, remember.  I'll go, but it seems my job to be the devil's advocate around here."


----------



## Krug (Nov 16, 2004)

"Well it's 3 to 1 I believe. The thief... can wait," says Belisha.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 25, 2004)

The party decides to see to it that the man's body is dealt with respectfully. You set off on the northward road again. You will need to travel north for about half a day, then take the road that leads to Tasper, somewhere to the west.

The day continues to warm, and the snow continues to melt. After about an hour and three quarters, you come to a small trail leading off to the right. From the map you are following, you know that this is the trail leading to Bluerock Lodge, about a 20 minute walk from here.

Having already decided to go to Tasper first, however, you mark the spot in your mind and move on. In the evening you finally make it to the westward road. Taking it, you travel onward for another few hours. That night, you set up camp again in the woods.

Tomorrow, you will move west again, and you will have to leave the edge of the map before making it to Tasper. You begin to worry that the body will start to decompose quickly if the weather warms even more. And that will likely attract scavenging animals...or worse. The fact that you have heard so few animal sounds in the Timberway forest is cold comfort.

As you lay down to sleep, clouds move in with unnerving quickness from the south, blocking the starry heaven from your sight as you take turns at the watch. Sleep comes hard, and your dreams are fitfull, though you don't remember them clearly when you wake.

As you go about your morning rituals, you are thankful that your only task here is to retrieve Elwin's ring from the thief, Keller.


----------



## Krug (Nov 25, 2004)

Belisha is eager to get rid of the body and get back on the trail. Narkus and Rufus are edgy. "Oh the stink... death be not pretty," says the Gnome.


----------



## Brain (Nov 25, 2004)

"We should try to find out some information while in Tasper.  Maybe someone there knows Keller or of him and can give us a tip?"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 25, 2004)

As the second day begins, Hardin completes his morning prayers and then chants a few words over the body, which suddenly seems a little less pungent.

"About how many days to the town?"  Says Hardin to Slyfen.

OOC:  Swapping out spiritual weapon for Gentle Repose and casting it on the body, will prepare Spiritual Weapon again next morning.


----------



## Galieo (Nov 26, 2004)

Noticing Hardin's attention to the body of the slain hunter, the red-haired knight commends him, "Noble work that you do, I give a hearty thanks.  For many fear a lonely death, what solace you give is good work."

He belts his bastard sword tightly around his waist and wrestles into his chain shirt.  Then turning to his horse, he begins to saddle the loyal beast.

Brushing Orlan down and feeding him his morning meal, Eolan breaks his own fast after a quick prayer to Heironeous.  Munching his meal, the warrior straddles his steed and looks towards the direction they came.  "Shall we continue?"


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 27, 2004)

Hardin casts _gentle repose_ on Kyle Tanner’s corpse, and it immediately stops decaying. Hardin informs the group that this should last about three days.

Slyfen is unsure how far Tasper is. It is off the edge of the map. You have guessed that it is some tens of miles away, based on the fact that it is close enough that Kyle found it convenient to hunt in Timberway, but far enough that he had to stay at the Bluerock Lodge to do so. Your party can travel about 12 miles per day, with Belisha on foot.

Although the weather continues to warm, the corpse no longer smells. On the morning of your fourth day of travel to Tasper, you finally emerge from the oppressive surroundings of the Timberway forest. Ahead of you, the road leads on to a series of hills. Under the bright sky, you continue to the hill directly in front of you.

Shortly after noon, you crest the hill. Lying below you is a large, fertile valley. Farms dot the land, most now dormant for the winter season. A large creek runs through the valley, and your eyes follow the glittering waterway to where it intersects the road. There you see a small village of about 25 buildings.

Most of them are small thatch-roofed houses, but there are also a few larger buildings that look like they might belong to a smith, a miller, or the like. The buildings are on both sides of the creek, which is spanned by a simple wooden bridge near the center of the village. Smoke curls from most of the simple chimneys.

By far the largest building is a hewn stone church. It is larger than what you might consider a chapel, but too small to be considered a cathedral or temple. It might be a small monastery. It is simple in design, but Hardin recognizes markings belonging to the church of Obad-Hai. In front of the building is a large statue, but it is too difficult to make out exactly what it depicts at this distance.

You can make out some activity in the village, people walking about, a hay cart coming in from one of the farms, etc., but it is doubtful that anyone has noticed you at the top of the hill yet.


----------



## Brain (Nov 27, 2004)

Slyfen looks pensive.  "I don't think it's wise to just tote a dead body through town.  No need to upset anyone.  Perhaps we should find out where we are headed by doing a little checking up?  I'd be glad to ask around a little about Kyle's place of residence if you'd like me to."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 27, 2004)

Hardin nods.

"I'd say you and Eolan should go ask about.  Belisha and I can watch over the body here."


----------



## Galieo (Nov 28, 2004)

Nodding pensively, the red-haired knight says, "Certainly, I am happy to go.  Perhaps we should approach the church; often a priest or monk officiates over such proceedings--funerals and such."  Looking at Slyfen, he asks, "Should we also find out about his family and such?"

OOC

The knight will dismount and enter town, walking towards the church.  If anyone approaches him, he will ask about Tanner, his wife "L" and whom ever is the leader in town.


----------



## Krug (Nov 28, 2004)

Belisha is glad. Her feet are sore. She removes her boots and starts massaging her feet. "Perhaps I should invest in a pony next," she says.


----------



## Brain (Nov 29, 2004)

Slyfen goes with Eolan into town and lets him do the talking, at least for now.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Nov 30, 2004)

Hardin and Belisha take the body and the animals a little ways off the road. From behind the cover of a large rock protruding out of the ground, they observe the progress of Slyfen and Eolan as they amble down the dirt road to the village.

As the two get closer to the village, a pair of men ride out on chestnut quarter horses to meet them. One is a young man, barely 17, and looking somewhat green and uncomfortable on the horse. His leather armor seems a bit large for him, and his free hand barely leaves the hilt of his sword in its scabbard. On his head rests a burnished metal helmet with a nose guard. His tunic almost conceals the garlic he wears about his neck.

The other man wears the green and brown garb of the order of Obad-Hai, and a wooden holy symbol dangles from a simple leather band around his neck. He is middle aged, but rides to the left and behind the younger man in deliberate deference. However, something about his air tells you that he is capable of quickly taking control of the situation if things get out of hand.

Once you explain your purpose to the men, their initial shock at news of Kyle Tanner’s death is replaced by dignified sadness and a respectful appreciation for your efforts, and the two men open up to you somewhat. They explain that several men have not returned from their hunting over the past couple of years, and those that have returned bring tales of evil fey and undead. Young Joshua has taken the role of the town guard, as the regular guard has had to help with the hunt since so many have not returned. Brother William rode out with him in case his wisdom (or ability to turn the undead, you guess) were needed.

They have no knowledge of Keller, but they say that the hunters have had to run off bandits from the lodge in the past. There is no leader, per se, in the village. Disputes are typically resolved in consultation with the brothers of the monastery.

The two men offer to ride back to where Belisha and Hardin wait, and retrieve the body.


----------



## Krug (Nov 30, 2004)

Belisha sends Narkus up to look out for her companions, and asks the owl to alert her when they return. Otherwise, she converses with Hardin and Rufus.


----------



## Galieo (Nov 30, 2004)

Raising his hand in signal to Hardin and Belisha that they may approach, Eolan nods to Joshua first, then to Brother William agreeing that they may reclaim their fallen hunter's body.  "Perhaps there are others who know of these undead and fell fey?  We must journey in the forest and it be best to know more of the dangers."  Pausing a moment, the red-haired warrior looks to the sky and sighs, "If we may impose upon your hospitality, Brother William, would there be lodging this night in your abbey?"

As they approach the body, another thought occurs to Eolan.  "We would bear this ill news to Tanner's spouse, would you be so kind as to direct us to her home?" asks the knight.  

OOC:  Eolan will study the responses of both men for anything unusual.


----------



## Brain (Nov 30, 2004)

Slyfen listens carefully and watches the men as well, staying quiet.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 30, 2004)

Hardin remains quiet for the time.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 1, 2004)

Narkus flies high over the heads of the foursome as they talk on the road. Nothing out of the ordinary happens, and Belisha feels no strong emotions from Narkus. The owl returns to Belisha after Eolan signals them.

The six meet on the road, and Brother William takes possession of the body. They introduce themselves to Belisha and Hardin. Brother William greets Hardin especially warmly as a fellow cleric.

Brother William extends the welcome of the abbey, explaining that Father Colin, the head of the order, is always happy to offer shelter to weary travelers. He says it would be the least they could do to try and repay Hardin's kindness in preserving the body.

As you begin to walk toward the village together, Brother William tells you that the abbey is the center of knowledge in the village, anything known about the unusual events in the Timberway Forest would be known by the clerics there. However, he has already told you everything he can think to tell you. It is a mystery. On the other hand, he and the others would be happy to answer any specific questions you may have.

Brother William says that he would be happy to introduce you to Le-Aanna, Kyle Tanner's new widow. However, he wants you to wait until tomorrow out of respect for her grief, which will no doubt overwhelm her today. He tells you that one of the Brothers of the order will need to go see her to break the terrible news.

As you walk, you closely watch the two village men. You get no particular feeling either way as to their trustworthiness. However, nothing in their outward behavior would make you suspicious.

As you approach the abbey, you see that the statue you noticed before is a large grey stone figure depicting a cleric of Obad-Hai. In one hand, he carries a basket of healing herbs, and in the other is a quarterstaff.

At the entrance to the abbey, Joshua prepares to take his leave of the party, leaving you in the capable hands of the order.



_OOC Notes:

Would you like to do anything else before entering the monastery?

Sense Motive checks:
DC to get a Hunch 20
Slyfen 6 + 0 = 6
Hardin 5 + 2 + 2 = 9 (circ. bonus)
Eolan 12 + 0 = 12
Belisha 8 + 0 = 8
_


----------



## Brain (Dec 1, 2004)

Slyfen continues into the monastery, curious as to what such a building will look like and what strange religious vows the people there have taken.  He holds his tongue, not wanting to make an awkward comment.


----------



## Krug (Dec 1, 2004)

Belisha will ask Rufus to stay outside, out of respect.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 1, 2004)

Hardin will follow allong, happy to be in a holy place again.


----------



## Galieo (Dec 1, 2004)

Eolan, still dismounted, will ask Brother William where he can shelter Orlan for the night.  After tending to his warhorse, the knight will join the others to learn more about this abbey.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 2, 2004)

After Joshua trots off, Brother William asks you to wait outside for a few moments. He returns shortly with two young adepts in simple robes. After introductions—their names are Brother Jon and Brother Jael—the two young men take the warhorse, mule, and dog to the stables, and tend to them.

Brother William takes you into the entrance of the abbey. The inside of the building is decorated with rosewood inlaid with beryl in patterns of leaves and vines. The afternoon light filters in through ornate stained glass windows depicting various woodland scenes.

Passing through a narthex, you are led into a larger room, apparently a dining room. After several minutes, an older man enters with two more adepts. Brother William introduces this man as Father Colin. He greets you warmly, extending especially gracious words of welcome to Hardin.

He asks you about your journey, and especially your experiences in the Timberway Forest. As you tell your story, you feel that Father Colin is probing your thoughts, attempting to judge your trustworthiness, and perhaps even using his priestly magic to do so. However, you don’t feel violated. You understand that this is simply a man concerned about the safety of his flock.

He tells you that besides himself and Brother William, there are seven other clerics of the order living in the monastery. You met the two who stabled your animals, two are here with you now attending to Father Colin, and three are preparing supper. Father Colin tells you that the two who stabled your animals were tasked with returning Kyle Tanner’s body to his widow, and that they will return when they are finished with that delicate work.

As you talk, heady smells of cooking pork and apples waft through the air and your stomachs grumble. Just when you think you can barely stand it anymore, the two return, and dinner is served. The mood is more jubilant than you would frankly expect, and it seems a bit odd to you how much joy is taken in the meal. Large pork chops with potatoes and applesauce are placed before you. There are also nuts and grapes on the table. Everyone eats their fill.

You begin the meal with crystal clear water from the creek which flows through the village. However, after you have stuffed yourselves, a young cleric comes around with more drinks. You are each offered a choice between another glass of water and a draft of sparkling green liquid. The cleric explains that the green drink is a gift of Obad-Hai. You sense that turning it down on religious grounds would be forgiven as simple ignorance, but asking further about it as if you were suspicious would be considered insulting.


----------



## Brain (Dec 2, 2004)

Slyfen balks for a moment and reflects on things.  Ever paranoid, his thoughts race through his head.  _I've heard tell that human meat tastes like pork.  What sort of sick church have we stumbled into?  Oh Slyfen, calm yourself.  You aren't in some evil place, these people are nice, and offering a gift from their god._ 

With a smile, Slyfen takes the green drink and gulps it down.


----------



## Krug (Dec 2, 2004)

Belisha takes a drink as well. The smell is too good to resist. She keeps some of the pork chop and bones for Rufus.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 2, 2004)

OOC:  Does Hardin know anything about this kind of thing (Knowledge: Religion check).


----------



## Galieo (Dec 2, 2004)

Enjoying himself immensely, Eolan smiles and nods his approval.  "Thank you for this fine food and drink," says the knight.  Whispering a quick prayer to Heironeous, the red-haired warrior sips his drink, then gulps it down.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 2, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> OOC:  Does Hardin know anything about this kind of thing (Knowledge: Religion check).



Sorry, but Knowledge is a "trained only" skill, and you have no ranks in it. As far as whether your own order had any kind of similar rite, I'll leave that to your own imagination.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 2, 2004)

OOC:  Oops, I thought I had put ranks into it.  Oh well (sigh).

Hardin eats and drinks, happy to be among religious types again.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 4, 2004)

You all accept the sparkling green draft and—with more or less enthusiasm—drink it all. The drink spreads like a warm bloom in your belly. Father Colin and the brothers of the order stare at you in anticipation. After a few seconds, strange things begin to happen to you. Through it all, you have a feeling of comfortable well-being, and do not feel threatened at all.

Belisha finds that her feet begin to feel a bit sticky. Not in such a way that she sticks in place to the floor, but walking around she finds that she is exceptionally stable. Experimenting further, she finds that she can walk on the walls, and even up onto the ceiling! Narkus hoots in confusion, but as a wizard’s familiar he has seen strange magic before and is not overly alarmed. The monks smile and clap in delight at this effect of the elixer. The only drawback is that Belisha’s distance vision becomes blurry, and from the ceiling the rest of you look fuzzy to her.

Slyfen finds that he is infused with a feeling of great strength. He feels powerful enough to rip the door off its iron hinges. He begins to feel a little intoxicated, and his coordination is impaired. As he moves to where Belisha is walking on the walls and ceiling, he trips and knocks over a candle. Hot wax spills all over the back of his hand, but to his amazement he feels no pain from it, and his skin doesn’t even redden.

Hardin begins to feel that his skin is becoming hard as stone. This doesn’t impair his ability to move or affect his coordination, but it offers a “natural” protection. The candleholder knocked over by Slyfen hits Hardin on the side of his head—and bounces off as if it were no more substantial than a twig. However, a few moments later, Hardin notices that he is beginning to stink, reeking quite badly actually. Several of the brothers are overcome by the smell and retch, clearly nauseated. (This does not, however, dampen their spirits.)

Eolan is surprised to feel his teeth and fingernails growing. He drops his cup as the nails grow into vicious-looking claws. The tips are razor sharp. With a little effort, he is able to make them slice right through the wooden trencher in front of him on the table. The clerics are impressed and delighted! At the same time, Eolan begins to feel viscous acid dripping from his new fangs. While it doesn’t hurt him at all, little wisps of smoke rise from the blackening spots where the acid has dripped onto the table.


----------



## Brain (Dec 4, 2004)

Slyfen finds a wall and leans against it for support as the room is spinning a bit.  _Oh no, we are part of some sort of experiment for their enjoyment.  I hope the effects are just temporary!_ 

"What is that stuff called?"


----------



## Krug (Dec 4, 2004)

"What magic is this?" says Belisha. She is reminded of Magwain the crusty and his drinks; of course for that, it all just SEEMED to happen rather than actually happen.

"Oh hello Narkus," she says, as she joins her owl familiar in hanging from the ceiling. She watches her companions with glee, though they seem a little fuzzy. She knows she needs to be wary, she is certainly amused by these turn of events.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 4, 2004)

"What manner of magic is this?"  Inquires Hardin, moving to the corner of the room out of politeness.


----------



## Galieo (Dec 4, 2004)

"Grrr, by Heironeous, what have you done to me?" growls Eolan.  Through barred fangs he asks "What manner of arcane spellcraft be this?"  Looking to his companions, Eolan notices that they too are affected, though in myriad ways.

Walking over to Father Colin, the knight points a beclawed hand at all the friars, "Speak up, for we are not familiar with such . . .  hospitality!"


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 5, 2004)

”Relax, relax, Sir Eolan,” says Father Colin, his hands spread in front of him. He stays in his chair at the head of his table. Then, to everyone, ”The elixir is known to us as the _gift of Obad-Hai_. The clerics of this monastery have been brewing it from the local herbs since the founding of the abbey. It is harmless, and you drink it among friends. The effects may seem bizarre or scary at first, but rest assured that they will only last one or two minutes.”

“Obad-Hai is the god of nature, and he bestows upon each drinker the characteristics of some creature that seems best to him. It looks like your gnome wizard has taken on the aspect of a fly, your elf a dragon, your brother dwarf a basilisk, and your knight a raccoon.”

“Of course, Obad-Hai rejoices in the balance of nature, and each gift comes with a drawback. These are not always immediately obvious, but I think we can hazard some guesses here. The wizard has been blessed with the feet of a fly, but has been saddled with the eyes also. While the elf feels the power of the dragon flowing through his veins, it is a bit much for his elven frame and makes him drunk. The basilisk effect is not mixing well with the dwarf’s constitution, and we can all smell the result. As for the knight, I’m not sure of the drawback yet, but judging by his reaction I fear Obad-Hai may have made him rabid!”

At this jesting remark, the clerics all laugh heartily.

”We always offer this gift to our visitors. Seeing the blessings of Obad-Hai in this ritual is a form of worship for us. Additionally, we have found the draft useful in our occasional forays into the Timberway forest recently. We are not highly trained in defense, and the effects can sometimes come in handy when facing an evil fey or undead creature.”

“Ah, as you can see, the effects are even now beginning to wear off. Please forgive us taking this liberty with you. We hope the experience will bring us closer together in a bond under the auspices of our god.”


----------



## Krug (Dec 5, 2004)

"Me? A fly?" Belisha feels insulted but comes down. _Such odd priests these are, but at least they enjoy some fun._ Belisha comes down from the ceiling and looks at her companions. "Well thank you for that spot of amusement. We must now... be onour way. NARKUS!" says the wizard.


----------



## Brain (Dec 5, 2004)

Slyfen laughs and lets out a roar.  "A dragon?  I like it!  These people are hilarious.  Can't we stay here until the morning?"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 5, 2004)

Hardin sighs, feeling slightly put upon by what seems to be such frivolity.


----------



## Galieo (Dec 5, 2004)

Eolan's grimace softens to a slight grin, then he slaps his leg and lets loose a loud guffaw.  "Rabid, indeed, dear brothers!," laughs the red-haired warrior.  "A racoon, hmm, not that animal I would have chosen for myself."

Smiling, the knight sits down again and enjoys a laugh at his own expense.  As he lapses back into a settled state, the knight smiles again and asks, "What can you tell us of these foul fey that accost strangers in the forest?"


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 5, 2004)

Father Colin speaks again: “Belisha, Hardin, we meant no disrespect to you. Indeed, we are very grateful for what you did for Kyle Tanner—it speaks volumes about you. We were not trying to have fun at your expense. This is merely our religious tradition, and like all religious people, we take joy in seeing the good works of our god. It is a blessing, a gift. Obad-Hai has smiled upon you. Please forgive us if it seemed insensitive. We do hope that you will rest here for the night. I understand that you wish to speak to Le-Aanna, the unfortunate widow, in the morn—I would not have you sleep in the cold in the mean time.

As for the fey in the forest, on our infrequent excursions we have had several run-ins with evil creatures that look like little old men in blood-red caps. They are quite vicious, and wield weapons seemingly too large for them. We also once came across a beautiful maiden wading in a vernal pool. She sang out to us so forlornly that several of the brothers were drawn to join her in the pool. When she got them there, she grabbed them about their necks and tried to pull them down and drown them. She had a preternatural strength, and we would have lost at least two men but for the grace of Obad-Hai.

A wendigo is known to haunt the area as well. In fact, I fear it may have been chasing Kyle Tanner. His eardrums have been punctured. I can only guess that he grew unable to deal with the maddening whispers a wendigo produces, and inflicted the wounds himself.

Of even greater concern to us, however, are the undead that now wander the Timberway Forest. We have witnessed walking skeletons, shadows that move on their own accord, and even wights. These things, our religious training has taught us to deal with. But we have seen even stranger creatures as well: giant skeletal beasts with bony claws that extend and retract great lengths in an instant, bizarre hairless things that drink bones, and even poltergeists.”


----------



## Krug (Dec 5, 2004)

"Your forest is indeed fearful. We have met the redcaps, and yes, they nearly slew two of our members with their scythes. Thank you for warning us," says Belisha.


----------



## Galieo (Dec 6, 2004)

Considering their words, Eolan asks, "Do you know the cause of these strange undead?  Our mission is to capture a thief, but evil of this magnitude overshadows the danger of one lone petty thief."

Looking to his companions, the warrior seems to be asking a question, "Shouldn't we help?"


----------



## Brain (Dec 6, 2004)

"We should certainly help if we are able.  Some of those creatures sound dangerous for even us to take on."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 7, 2004)

Father Colin speaks again, "I am certainly glad that you survived their attacks, Belisha. In fact, even now I see that Slyfen wears one of their teeth around his neck. A gruesome but useful item."

To the entire party: "I appreciate your desire to help. I do not doubt your bravery, but I fear this problem is much bigger than you. If two of the red capped fey nearly bested you, what will you do against an army of them? Add in undead monstrosities, and the situation becomes hopeless. No, I would suggest that you stick to your current mission. Perhaps Elwin can advise you further when you return to Allthrop. Besides, you have already done us a great favor by bringing poor Kyle Tanner back to us."

Father Colin's tone is serious. You guess that he will not try to stop you if you attempt to take on this larger task, but he is also unlikely to offer any help in it.


----------



## Krug (Dec 7, 2004)

"There is not much we can do against so many of them, it is true. Perhaps when we are stronger," says Belisha.


----------



## Brain (Dec 7, 2004)

"What about some general advice about how to avoid the larger danger while on our mission?  I'd like to avoid this lady in the pool and the wendigo sounds like bad news as well."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 7, 2004)

Hardin nods thoughtfully, remaining silent for now.


----------



## Galieo (Dec 7, 2004)

Bowing his head at the wisdom of their words, the red-haired knight controls his disappointment.  "Of course, you are right," says Eolan, "But this evil I would banish if I could."  Accepting his limits, the warrior lapses into silence.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 8, 2004)

Father Colin leans back in his large chair, scratches at his chin for a while, then continues, “As for avoiding the fey and undead while trying to recover the ring, it is difficult for me to advise you. We only venture into the forest to collect herbs a few times a year. It’s not a large operation. Also, we are not trained much in fighting. The only thing I would be able to tell you is that it is not safe to trust anything or anyone in the forest.”

Father Colin stifles a yawn. “It’s getting late. I have instructed two of the brothers to prepare a room for you. Are you ready for sleep, or would you prefer a hot bath first?”


----------



## Krug (Dec 8, 2004)

"A hot bath would be nice, thank you," she looks at the worried Rufus. "Well not today for you Rufus." Narkus gives a disappointed hoot.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 8, 2004)

Hardin nods gratefully.

"A hot bath would be wonderful, and our thanks for the help you have provided us."


----------



## Brain (Dec 8, 2004)

Slyfen nods. "A soak would be nice and relaxing.  You've been wonderful hosts.  Thanks."


----------



## Galieo (Dec 8, 2004)

Eolan agrees, laughing he says, "Some days I feel as if this chain shirt of mine is part of my skin.  So warm water and a good night's sleep is in order.  My thanks to you."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 9, 2004)

You all avail yourselves of the offered bath. You revel in the feel of hot water and a good scrub brush taking away days of dirt and sweat. In the stables, your animals get a similar treatment.

After your bath, you are led to a small room with four beds. After some evening conversation recounting the events of the day, you fall into a deep slumber. You sleep more deeply than you would expect to in a strange bed—and if you dream, you don’t remember it in the morning.

You awaken at the crack of dawn. As sunlight spills into the valley, spilling sparkles on the stream like scattering diamonds, you are more refreshed than you have been in weeks. You feel confident and energized. You can’t _wait_ to find Keller and the ring.

After a hearty breakfast, you are taken by some of the brothers to Kyle Tanner’s home. The widow thanks you through her grief, but has no new information that would be of use to you. Satisfied that you have done right by the dead man, you prepare to return to Elwin’s task.

Returning to the abbey, you get your animals and belongings. After lunch, Father Colin and two other clerics escort you up the road leading back to the Timberway Forest. As you reach the top of the ridge overlooking the valley, the clerics prepare to leave you and return to the village.

But first, Father Colin speaks up, “Thank you again, my new friends. You have done a great service for the widow, and for the village. As a token of our gratitude and friendship, allow me to offer each of you another draft of the _gift of Obad-Hai_. I understand that we took you by surprise last night, and if you decline to take it, we will not be offended. However, it may come in handy during the task that lies ahead of you.”




_OOC: If you are interested in the exact game mechanics for how the draft will affect your character, let me know and I'll post it._


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 9, 2004)

Double post.


----------



## Galieo (Dec 10, 2004)

Bowing his head in gratitude, the red-haired knight says, "Thank you for this blessed gift, for myself, I gladly accept.  Is there anything we can do for you in return?"

[After conversation concludes...]  Eolan is ready to meet Tanner's wife and learn more of his last day in the village before he left.


----------



## Brain (Dec 10, 2004)

Slyfen accepts a vial of the green liquid and puts it away in his backpack.  "Thank you.  I'll save it for an appropriate time."

ooc: I'm interested in what the game effects are


----------



## Krug (Dec 10, 2004)

Belisha thanks them. "Thank you for the gift," she says.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 10, 2004)

Galieo said:
			
		

> Eolan is ready to meet Tanner's wife and learn more of his last day in the village before he left.




_OOC: I was just going to gloss over this. I wasn't planning on having anything else particularly exciting or informative happen in Tasper, but we can roleplay it if there are specific things you want to do or say. Just let me know._


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 10, 2004)

Brain said:
			
		

> ooc: I'm interested in what the game effects are




_OOC: The draft will be treated physically like a potion. The effects will be different for each character. The following applies to Slyfen only: You will be affected as by _resist energy [fire] 10_. Additionally, you will have +4 to Str and -4 to Dex. All of these effects will last 1d10+10 rounds._


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 10, 2004)

"My thanks," says Hardin, taking the vial.

OOC:  What are the effects on Hardin?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 10, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> OOC:  What are the effects on Hardin?




_OOC: Hardin will be affected as by _stoneskin_, but with a duration of 1d10+10 rounds or until discharged at 50 points of damage prevented. During the duration of this effect, any creature within 30' of Hardin (not including Hardin himself) must succeed on a DC 13 Fortitude save or be Nauseated for 5 rounds. Each creature only needs to make 1 save, and can't be nauseated twice.

Caveat: remember that not all creature types are vulnerable to this kind of effect._


----------



## Galieo (Dec 10, 2004)

OOC:  We can move out as far as I am concerned.  Perhaps we can assume that we quietly pay our respects and head back towards Blue Rock Lodge?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 11, 2004)

On your first day of travel back to Bluerock Lodge, a wicked wind whips up. It brings cold air with it, lashing your clothes around you and chilling you to the bones. You are almost grateful to enter the strange environ of the Timberway Forest again, because it breaks the wind.

On your 4-day journey back to the trail to the lodge, you feel more confident than before. Although you now know the gravity of the danger surrounding you, you feel that knowing is better than not knowing. You are careful of where you camp, and you take appropriate precautions against night-time ambushes. Once or twice you hear some rustling in the woods outside the circle of light cast by your campfire, but on inspection, you don't find anything. The days are completely uneventful.

When you reach the trail leading to the Bluerock Lodge, you turn down it. It winds to the east, then turns gradually to the north and takes on an upward slope. After following the trail for around 20 minutes, you see a clearing up ahead. Through the trees, you can see that the lodge sits on a promontory. You don't immediately spot any threats around the lodge. However, it looks quite unwelcoming. The door hangs loosely open on its hinges and no smoke curls from the chimney.


----------



## Galieo (Dec 11, 2004)

Quietly unsheathing his bastard sword, Eolan leans down and whispers to his companions, "I mislike those cliffs there, perfect spot for an archer or ten to rain down some feathered death."  Pausing a moment, the knight continues, "I better yet, those sling bullets of the foul fey, eh?"

Rest his blade on his shoulder, the red-haired warrior suggests, "Old Orlan and I are willing to serve as a diversion or bait, would you have us charge into the open . . . killing field?  This I shall gladly do for you my friends."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 11, 2004)

Galieo said:
			
		

> "I mislike those cliffs there, perfect spot for an archer or ten to rain down some feathered death."




_OOC: The map is a bit poorly drawn there. The area to the north is actually _below_ you. In other words, the lodge is at the top of a cliff, not the bottom._


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 11, 2004)

Hardin nods grimly at the sight.

"Well, Eolan, shall we investigate?  Slyfen and Belisha can cover us."


----------



## Brain (Dec 11, 2004)

Slyfen huddles up with his friends and gives his advice.  "Let's spread out in this clearing a bit and make sure there isn't anyone outside the lodge before we check it out."  He starts sneaking along the edge of the wood to the right to get a better view of the side and the back of the place.


----------



## Krug (Dec 11, 2004)

Belisha takes out her crossbow. "My ability with the crossbow is not the best, but I'll do as best as I can." She sends Narkus up to see if it can spot anyone hiding.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 12, 2004)

After some discussion of how to proceed, the members of the party spread out along the edge of the clearing, doing their best to retain some cover and not to draw too much attention. Belisha sends Narkus up.

You do not see any particular threats outside the lodge building. All of the shutters are closed, and the door, though hanging slightly open, only allows you a view of a small part of an interior wall.

Narkus flies high above for a minute or two, and Belisha gets no unusual sense of fear or surprise from him.



_OOC: Even though the shudders appear open on the map, they are closed._


----------



## Krug (Dec 12, 2004)

"The shutters might be a bit of a risk," says Belisha. "Nasty archers might be there," she says to the others, softly. She feeds Narkus a peanut for her good work.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 12, 2004)

Hardin sighs deeply.

"Seems as the best choice might be to move inwards next, but it mislikes me to do so.  This place seems unquiet to me."


----------



## Brain (Dec 12, 2004)

"Yes, let us proceed with caution.  Expect the thief to attempt an ambush or have traps set up."

Slyfen will sneak up to the shutter on the east side and investigate it.


----------



## Galieo (Dec 12, 2004)

Agreeing with both Slyfen and Hardin, the knight dismounts and quietly instructs his steed to remain here;  "Eat and rest, Orlan, but be wary--if you see anything, give us a whinney," quietly instructs the knight.  Patting his horse on the head, Eolan feeds him a handful of oats.

Looking to his companions, Eolan nods and whispers, "I am ready, let us see what mayhem the foul fey, the undead or our little thief have done."  Waiting for Slyfen's report on the shutters, Eolan takes a defensive position outside the door.  He steadies himself, holds his breath and listens.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 12, 2004)

Slyfen, Hardin, and Galieo move up to the lodge building, while Belisha and Rufus stay back in the cover of the trees.

Looking through the gaps in the shutters, Slyfen can make out a large part of the interior of the building. Numerous tables and chairs have been battered apart, and the lumber salvaged from them has been nailed over all of the tightly shuttered windows. A pile of rubble near the barely open door indicates that it too was once similarly barricaded, but the boards were subsequently torn out. Several low beds against the far wall are in complete disarray. The beds, some ruined tables, and even the walls bear scorch marks and quite a few bloodstains. Two composite longbows, a bloodsoaked hatchet, and nearly two dozen arrows lie scattered about the room.

Listening carefully, you here a couple of thumps, then some scratching, like the sound of claws on wood.



_OOC: We’re moving to round by round._


----------



## Galieo (Dec 12, 2004)

Eolan motions for silence and looks at his companions; as he looks at them, he slowly scans the surrounding forest.  _"Something went terribly wrong here, the defenders were clearly overpowered by something or someone,"_ thinks the warrior, _"We had best watch our backs"[_ .  

Without words, the knight indicates that he is ready to enter the lodge to investigate further, pending any objections from his companions.  He waits by the door holding a defensive posture.

OOC:

Eolan is ready move first, looking for cover from Hardin and Slyfen.  If the others want to scout the other windows, Eolan will wait until they are ready.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 12, 2004)

Hardin follows Eolan.


----------



## Brain (Dec 12, 2004)

ooc: Does it look like Slyfen can open the shutters from the outside possibly?  If so, he will try to do that (disable device maybe) and have his bow ready.  If not, he will join the others at the front door and search for traps.


----------



## Krug (Dec 13, 2004)

Belisha follows behind the others to go in, keeping quiet.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 14, 2004)

Slyfen and Hardin sneak around to the front of the building, while Belisha and Rufus quietly move up with the rest of the group. Slyfen spends a moment examining the door for traps. Finding none, he gestures to Eolan that it is safe to proceed.

The party gets in a formation around Eolaon, and the knight slowly pushes open the door. As the door creaks open loudly, you see a shocking sight before you.

Crouched in the northeast corner of the room is a large undead creature, scratching at a door there. Startled by the creaking door, it turns and looks at you. As it stands to face you, you see that it is a full 8 feet tall. Its claw-like fingers are at least two feet long. Worse, the slender, knife-sharp claws contract and extend in length from moment to moment, sometimes instantly reaching a length of 10 or more feet, before contracting.



_OOC Notes:

Initiative order
Slyfen 20 + 7 = 27
Eolan 19 + 5 = 24
Boneclaw 12 + 8 = 20
Belisha 12 + 2 = 14
Hardin 12 – 1 = 11
Rufus 5 + 3 = 8

This is likely to be a challenging encounter. Let’s take the first round person-by-person. Slyfen, you’re first up.

The squares with white triangles in them are considered difficult terrain, due to the smashed up furniture pieces in them. They provide no cover.

Slyfen, the shutters have been nailed over with lumber from the smashed furniture. There would be no way to open them from the outside without taking a lot of time and making a lot of noise._


----------



## Brain (Dec 14, 2004)

Slyfen curses quietly and moves behind and to the left of Eolan before letting fly an arrow from his bow at the creature.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 14, 2004)

*Round 1*

The elf reacts to the situation with lightning speed. He spins to the rear and left of the knight, drawing his bow as he goes, and lets an arrow fly screaming over Eolan’s shoulder. The barb flies true and strikes the massive creature in the right thigh.



_OOC Notes:

Slyfen
Moves 10’
Longbow hits (FF AC with cover 16, Atk roll 20 + 6 = 26)
2 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d8] 7 hp, DR 5)
_*Boneclaw reduced to 



Spoiler



103


 hp*_

Eolan, you’re up next._


----------



## Galieo (Dec 14, 2004)

Glancing to Slyfen, Eolan gives him a mailed "thumbs-up" and moves into the room [North, Northeast] and stops.  Readying his next action, the knight prepares himself to swing at the creature if it comes within range of his bastard sword.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 14, 2004)

Eolan steels himself and steps into the room with the vile beast. Seeing its impressive reach, he is careful not to get too close. Instead, he clears the door and raises his sword, preparing to strike the thing if it gets close enough on its own.

The monster finally reacts to the presence of the party, moving forward toward the front door. As it comes, it raises a freakish claw, and in an instant a bony protrusion streaks out across the room, piercing Eolan’s chain shirt and shield, skewering him neatly. A moment later, the claw retracts, now slick with the knight’s blood.



_OOC Notes:

Eolan
Moves 10’
Readies an attack against the boneclaw, should it move within range

Boneclaw
Moves 10’
Piercing claw with Power Attack hits (AC 18, Atk roll 13 + 7 = 20)
11 hp damage (Dmg roll [2d6+7] 3 + 1 + 7 = 11 hp)
_*Eolan reduced to 16 hp*_

Belisha, you’re up next._


----------



## Krug (Dec 15, 2004)

"What manner of beast is this? Eolan come back! Keep it at the doorway!" she shouts. 
Belisha starts casting a _Summon Monster II_ to call a Celestial Giant Bombardier Beetle behind the creature.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 15, 2004)

_OOC Notes:

Belisha
begins to cast _summon monster II_ as a full-round action
can choose placement right before your turn next round

Hardin, you're up._


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 15, 2004)

Hardin steps forward into the doorway, speaking in celestial as he does, the words rolling off his tongue.  As he finishes, a glowing warhammer springs into existence in front of the ravening beast and swings at it.

OOC:  Casts spiritual weapon, targeted at the boneclaw (force attack should help against DR).  Attacks at +5 (+3 caster level, +2 wis), dealing 1d8 force damage for three rounds.  After casting, move E, N, W to get on the other side of the door from Eolan.

This is going to hurt, I get the feeling.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 15, 2004)

Hardin sends Moradin’s glowing warhammer at the beast to do a little battering. Unfortunately, the monster sees it coming and is able to dodge its first attack.

Ignoring Belisha’s warning, Hardin then moves into the lodge. To everyone’s astonishment, the skeletal humanoid raises an arm and violently extends another bony claw, narrowly missing the cleric. The implications of the creature’s surprisingly great reach and lightning reflexes begin to form in the party members’ minds…



_OOC Notes:

Hardin
Casts _spiritual weapon_
Attacks at +4 (BAB + Wis mod) for 1d8+1
Spiritual warhammer misses (AC 16, Atk roll 3 + 4 = 7)
Moves 15’ provoking AoO from boneclaw (it has a reach of 20’)
Piercing claw with Power Attack misses (AC 18, Atk roll 10 + 7 = 17)

Rufus
Continues to perform Guard [Belisha]

Just a note: Don’t feel constrained by the map—you can always move out of the lodge at this point. We can easily go to the map of the clearing or a combo of both maps.

OK, I’d like to stay person-by-person for now, if it’s okay with everyone, so let’s have Slyfen again._


----------



## Brain (Dec 15, 2004)

Slyfen calls out in support of Belisha, "Yes, draw it outside, we need to use our advantages."

He steps back 5' diagonally away from the creature, pulls out an oil of magic weapon, and applies it to his bow.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 15, 2004)

_OOC Notes:

Slyfen
Takes 5' step
Retrieves stored oil as move action
Applies oil as standard action

Please check and make sure I got the move right.

Eolan, you're up._


----------



## Brain (Dec 15, 2004)

ooc: that looks fine to me.  Are the m and O on the outside map signifying anything?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 15, 2004)

Brain said:
			
		

> Are the m and O on the outside map signifying anything?




They are Orlan (Eolan's warhorse) and the party's mule (which really should be Large, but has been Medium since Dry Spell thanks to DM error).


----------



## Galieo (Dec 15, 2004)

Moving 5 ft forward, the bloodied knight takes a swing with his bastard sword.  As he swings, he calls over his shoulder, "This doesn't look good, this foul creature is mightily arrayed and can attack from quite a distance.  Beware."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 15, 2004)

Incredibly, Eolan continues to move in! Stepping up to the creature, he swings his bastard sword—and barely misses! The undead thing focuses on the knight and unleashes 2 of its fearsome claws. Eolan blocks both with his shield, but the bony appendages leaves jagged scratches on it, smeared with the knight’s own blood.



_OOC Notes:

Eolan
Makes 5’ step
Bastard sword misses (AC 16, Atk roll 8 + 6 = 14)

Boneclaw
Makes full attack
Piercing claw with Power Attack misses (AC 18, Atk roll 4 + 7 = 11)
Piercing claw with Power Attack misses (AC 18, Atk roll 3 + 7 = 10)

Belisha, I’ll need to know where you want the summoned creature, and then your actions for this round._


----------



## Krug (Dec 15, 2004)

Belisha summons the beetle right behind the Boneclaw, in front of Eolan so it can flank the beast. "Attack it right away!" she says. She then casts her _magic missile_ on the  Boneclaw.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 16, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Belisha summons the beetle right behind the Boneclaw, in front of Eolan so it can flank the beast.




OOC: Unfortunately, the range on _summon monster_ spells at 3rd level is 30'. You'll have to pick another space, and I don't think that there are any that are both in range and flanking. :\


----------



## Krug (Dec 16, 2004)

_She'll place it next to the fireplace on the right. _


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 16, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> _She'll place it next to the fireplace on the right. _



That's 35' away from you. The map is probably unclear since there are no squares outside the lodge on the map you're on right now; you are standing in the second square outside the door.


----------



## Krug (Dec 16, 2004)

_Can it occupy the space in between the beds to the left of the Boneclaw? If not then either the space in front of, or right next to Eolan._


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 16, 2004)

The gnome completes her spell, and a giant bombardier beetle appears next to the giant skeletal creature. It is golden-carapaced, tougher and stronger than a typical specimen—quite a creature to see! Directed by Belisha, the beetle lunges forward and lays a particularly nasty bite on the evil skeletal creature, tearing away chunks of rotting grey flesh.

After putting her candle and bag back away, Belisha fires off a pair of _magic missiles_ at the beast. The bolts of energy flash through the air and strike the monster directly in the chest.

The bony figure twists and yowls in pain, clearly surprised at the havoc created by the little gnome.



_OOC Notes:

Celestial Beetle
Bite with Smite Evil hits (AC 16, Atk roll 18 + 4 = 22)
4 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d4+3] 4 + 3 = 7 hp, DR 5, Smite Evil 2)
_*Boneclaw reduced to 



Spoiler



99


 hp*_

Belisha
Casts _magic missile_
7 hp damage (Dmg roll [2d4+2] 4 + 1 + 2 = 7 hp)
_*Boneclaw reduced to 



Spoiler



92


 hp*_

Hardin, you’re up.

BTW, none of the furniture spaces are considered blocked, but the spaces with white triangle symbols are difficult terrain, due to the presence of the broken up furniture on the floor. The fireplace spaces ARE blocked._


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 16, 2004)

Hardin steps forward cautiously and places his hand on Eolan, letting healing energy flow through him.

OOC:  5' step NE, drop _Protection from Chaos_ to cast _Cure Light Wounds_ on Eolan for 1d8+3 points of healing.  Concentration check at +10 against DC 16 to cast defensively.  Warhammer attacks at +4 for 1d8+1 force damage.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 17, 2004)

The glowing warhammer continues to flail away at the skeletal creature, but is still unable to land a solid blow.

However, Moradin grants Hardin’s prayer of healing, and the energy directed through the cleric is particularly effective—enough to bring the knight almost up to full health!



_OOC Notes:

Hardin
Spiritual warhammer misses (AC 16, Atk roll 9 + 4 = 13)
Makes 5’ step
Casts _cure light wounds_ defensively (DC 16, Concentration check result 12 + 10 = 22)
9 hp damage healed (die result [1d8+3] 6 + 3 = 9 hp)
_*Eolan restored to 25 hp*_

Rufus
Continues to perform Guard [Belisha]

Slyfen, you’re up._


----------



## Brain (Dec 17, 2004)

Slyfen takes careful aim through the doorway (5' step or move action if it would make the shot easier) and let fly an arrow at the creature.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 17, 2004)

The elf takes a very difficult shot--and misses badly. Slyfen's arrow flies straight into the doorframe, where it's shaft splinters.



_OOC Notes:

Slyfen
_Magic weapon_ round 1 of 10
Longbow firing into melee misses (AC with cover 20, Atk roll 8 + 6 – 4 = 10)
Arrow damaged (50% chance, die result 12%)

Eolan, you’re up. Now that you guys know what you’re up against, starting next round, we’ll go back to round-by-round instead of person-by-person._


----------



## Galieo (Dec 18, 2004)

Nodding a look of thanks to Hardin, Eolan challenges the creature with a shout, "Begone foul mockery of life!"  The knight swings his bastard sword at the creature again.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 18, 2004)

Eolan swings away at the creature again, but its tough skin and bones prove a match for the sword. The skeletal figure turns its attention to the dangerous beetle, sending two bony claws through its golden body. The beetle shudders and makes a loud screeching noise as it is momentarily skewered to the wooden floor of the lodge. As the claws retract, the celestial being drops to the floor, motionless and dying.



_OOC Notes:

Eolan
Bastard sword misses (AC16, Atk roll 4 + 6 = 10)

Boneclaw
Full-round attack
Piercing claw with Power Attack (AC 16, Atk roll 16 + 7 = 23)
14 hp damage (Dmg roll [2d6+7] 5 + 2 + 7 = 14 hp)
Piercing claw with Power Attack (AC 16, Atk roll 13 + 7 = 20)
12 hp damage (Dmg roll [2d6+7] 1 + 4 + 7 = 12 hp)
_*Celestial beetle reduced to -9 and is dying*_

Alright, let’s go to round by round now. So I need actions for everybody._


----------



## Krug (Dec 18, 2004)

Belisha gasps in astonishment as the creature slays the beetle just like that. She takes out a bit of spiderweb from her pouch and casts her _web_ spell at the far left corner of the room (radius 20') to entangle the creature and buy her comrades some time to get out of the room. 

"Get out Eolan and Hardin! It cannot be defeated by us in hand to hand combat! We will strike at it from outside the door!" she shouts before she casts her spell.

She takes a 5' step back after.

_I'm afraid, Narkus_, she mindspeaks to the owl, _very afraid_.


----------



## Brain (Dec 18, 2004)

Slyfen shoots his bow again, staying outside the building.


----------



## Galieo (Dec 18, 2004)

If the knight knows fear he shows it not.  With chin tucked to his chest, Eolan presses his attack.  Voicing his rage, the fiery-haired warrior yells, "I shall hold this position, the rest of you flee for higher ground!  I doubt that we can best this foul creature!"

OOC:

This isn't good; we need a plan and fast.


----------



## Krug (Dec 18, 2004)

_Well I think it's evident it can't get out of the place? Perhaps if we got out of there and fired through the arrow slits at it? Can it fit through the door?_


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 18, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> _Can it fit through the door?_




_OOC: It could squeeze through with an Escape Artist check (see PHB 148)._


----------



## Krug (Dec 19, 2004)

Belisha shouts "Eolan! Hardin! Retreat! Make it squeeze through the door! We cannot defeat it like this!"

_Escape Artist would take around a minute, so hopefully our ranged weapons can take it down in that time. In the meantime, we also need to get out of the range of its spurs. Have cast a web spell to try to hold it down for a round.

Note change in move to cast Web instead of Magic Missile._


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 19, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> _Escape Artist would take around a minute_




_OOC:

The "tight space" described under the entry for the Escape Artist skill is bigger than your head, but smaller than your shoulders. The DC and time restriction there refer to that situation, and I think they don't really make sense in relation to a Large humanoid going through a doorway built for Medium humanoids.

I'm going to use the concept of an "awkward space" as introduced in _Underdark_ (p. 111). As a standard action, the boneclaw will be able to move 5' through the door in one round with a DC 15 Escape Artist check. Therefore, it will take at least two rounds to squeeze all the way through the door. During the rounds the boneclaw is squeezing through (or stuck) he will take a -4 penalty to AC, lose his Dex bonus to AC, and be unable to make any attacks._


----------



## Krug (Dec 19, 2004)

_Two rounds? We'll take it.  _


----------



## Galieo (Dec 20, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> _Two rounds? We'll take it.  _




OOC:  That we shall, that we shall.

IC:  At Belisha's command, the knight bows to her superior intellect and wisdom and withdraws as directed.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 20, 2004)

Galieo said:
			
		

> IC:  At Belisha's command, the knight bows to her superior intellect and wisdom and withdraws as directed.




_OOC: Do you mean that you want to use the Withdraw action in this current round instead of attacking? If so, where do you want to move?_


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 20, 2004)

Hardin, seeing that Belisha's assesment is correct, will use the withdraw action to get out of there.


----------



## Galieo (Dec 20, 2004)

OOC: Yes, Eolan is going to withdraw out of the building.  Can he do a full retreat to his warhorse?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 20, 2004)

Galieo said:
			
		

> Can he do a full retreat to his warhorse?




OOC: No. On a full-round withdraw action, you can move up to double your speed, and the square _you start out in_ is not considered threatened.


----------



## Galieo (Dec 20, 2004)

OOC:  Okay, then Eolan will attack, then withdraw and take up a position outside where Hardin will have enough room to move, yet he will be able to hit the creature as it follows them.


----------



## Krug (Dec 20, 2004)

_Perhaps as much as possible we could stick to a character by character action? Since the situation is still pretty dangerous and our actions could change quite drastically depending on how something pans out. eg: If the boneclaw gets webbed, or it might injure someone fatally etc._


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 20, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> _Perhaps as much as possible we could stick to a character by character action?_




_OOC: OK, that's fine by me. Barring an emergency, I'll have an update up tonight._


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 20, 2004)

Galieo said:
			
		

> OOC:  Okay, then Eolan will attack, then withdraw...




_OOC: Remember, "withdraw" is a specific kind of action, and can't be done in the same round as an attack. I'm assuming you mean you want to attack and move this round. Or do you mean you want to attack this round, and withdraw next round?

By the way, we've really let ourselves go when it comes to posting OOC on the OOC thread._


----------



## Galieo (Dec 21, 2004)

Yes, Eolan will swing, then take a 5ft step back.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 21, 2004)

Belisha’s _web_ spreads out in sticky white strands, filling up the northwest corner of the room. The skeletal monster gets all tangled up in the viscous ropes, and can barely move around.

Moradin’s glowing warhammer continues to attack. Whipping around and swinging at the entangled creature, it smashes into its chest, bringing forth a hollow cry. The warhammer fades away as it reaches the limits of Hardin’s priestly powers.

Meanwhile, Hardin takes this chance to move carefully out of the room, and take up a position outside where he can cover the doorway. The bony thing in the web uses its incredibly long reach to extend a claw after Hardin as he moves through the door, but he is too caught up in the web to aim effectively, and Hardin escapes injury.

Slyfen aims and takes another difficult shot at the undead horror. But again, the arrow flies astray, this time getting lost in the sticky webs.

Eolan takes another stab at the monster before starting his own retreat. His bastard sword finds its way through the leathery skin to the inside of its body; it meets little resistance there and does very little damage. He then adjusts a step back toward the door.

The enraged creature lets out a great roar of frustration and makes an effort to rip its way forward through the webs by sheer strength. Belisha’s _web_ proves too strong for it, however, and it makes no progress at all.



_OOC Notes:

Celestial Beetle
Round 2 of 3
Becomes stable at -9 hp (10% chance, die result 98%)

Belisha
Casts _web_ as a standard action
Takes 5’ step
Boneclaw makes Ref Save (DC 16), and is _entangled_

Hardin
Spiritual warhammer round 3 of 3 hits (entangled AC 14, Atk roll 12 + 4 = 16)
3 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d8+1] 2 + 1 = 3 hp)
_*Boneclaw reduced to 



Spoiler



89


 hp*_
Withdraws 40’ provoking AoO by moving out of second square
Boneclaw’s entangled piercing claw misses (AC 18, Atk roll 8 + 7 – 2 = 13)

Rufus
Continues to perform Guard [Belisha]

Round 4

Slyfen
_Magic weapon_ round 2 of 10
Longbow firing into melee misses (entangled AC with cover 18, Atk roll 14 + 6 – 4 = 16)
Arrow damaged (50% chance, die result 17%)

Eolan
Bastard sword hits (AC14, Atk roll 8 + 6 = 14)
1 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d10+2] 4 + 2 = 6 hp, DR 5)
_*Boneclaw reduced to 



Spoiler



88


 hp*_
Takes 5’ step S

Boneclaw
Entangled and caught in _web_
Tries to move as full-round action
Can’t move (Str check result 8 + 5 = 13)

OK, back to person-by-person. Belisha, you’re up._


----------



## Krug (Dec 21, 2004)

Belisha shouts as Eolan's blow proves mostly ineffectual. "No use. It is of bone! Hammer or club would be more effective than your arrows! Maybe fire! Eolan get out of there! The web cannot hold it for long!" 

Belisha steps back another 5' and uses her magic missile wand at the creature.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 21, 2004)

The celestial giant bombardier beetle seems to wink out of existence as it returns to its home plane. Belisha’s _magic missiles_ streak toward the bony creature in the sticky webs. Despite its efforts to shield itself, the bolts of force strike true. Rufus moves back to join her, continuing his faithful vigil.

Hardin realizes that Belisha’s words are true. His warhammer will be of greater use against the creature than the others’ weapons. He will have to go back in. He looks down at his holy symbol, says a few words of supplication, and moves his free hand in the proscribed manner. Immediately, he feels the strength of Moradin flow into his body. He grips his warhammer and moves back toward the door, preparing to say another prayer to shield himself from the monster’s claws.



_OOC Notes:

Celestial Beetle
Round 3 of 3
Dying

Belisha
Draws _wand of magic missile_ as move action
Takes 5’ step
Activates wand
7 hp damage (Dmg roll [2d4+2] 2 + 3 + 2 = 7 hp)
_*Boneclaw reduced to 



Spoiler



81


 hp*_

Hardin
Casts _bull’s strength_ on self
Lasts 3 min.
Increases Str to 18, warhammer +7 (1d8+7)
Moves 20’

Rufus
Takes 5’ step
Continues to perform Guard [Belisha]

Slyfen, you’re next._


----------



## Krug (Dec 21, 2004)

_Ooch. I didn't mean for Hardin to go back in.  _


----------



## Brain (Dec 21, 2004)

5' step SE then fire the bow again. (I'm not getting anywhere near that thing )


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 21, 2004)

OOC: It's fine that I'm headed back in, I'm going to have to anyways, being a melee tank of sorts.  Sorry I didn't manage to post last round, my life has been insanely busy.

IC:  Hardin takes the respite offered by the trapped creature to cast a second spell, and feels the warm glow of Moradin's blessing spread through his body, invigorating him as he prepares to meet the creature's attack.

OOC:  Divine favor, then move SW, W to be in front of the door, ready to charge next round.  Currently Hardin attacks w/ 2-handed warhammer at +9, for 1d8+8 damage.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 21, 2004)

Slyfen adjusts his position to get a better angle on the monster. His shot is dead on this time! But, to his horror, he sees that the barb punches through the creature without doing any damage at all.



_OOC Notes:

Round 5

Slyfen
Takes 5' step
Magic weapon round 3 of 10
Longbow misses (entangled AC with cover 18, Atk roll 16 + 6 = 22)
0 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d8+1] 2 + 1 = 3 hp, DR 5)

Eolan, you're next._


----------



## Galieo (Dec 22, 2004)

Realizing the futility of his bastard sword, Eolan shrugs in disgust and withdraws from the lodge.  The knight calls to his warhorse, hoping the steed will meet him half-way as he runs to Orlan, mounts and gallops towards the lodge.

As he runs towards Orlan, he shouts to the others, "Are these things susceptible to flame? Maybe we can throw that creature off the cliff after it gets out of the lodge?  Anything is worth a shot!"  The warrior is throwing out any idea he may have, hoping something appeals to his friends.

OOC:

I realize Eolan might not be able to do all of that in a round, but he is going to try to get Orlan as close as possible to join in the combat.


----------



## Krug (Dec 22, 2004)

"Throw a torch at the web!" shouts Belisha, hoping this might help slay the undead beastie.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 22, 2004)

Giving a whistle to his mount, the fighter carefully exits the lodge. The bony creature’s tremendous reach gives him a final shot at Eolan, but the sticky strands entangling him cause him to just barely miss!

Orlan, hearing Eolan’s whistle, jumps into action and speeds toward his master. His mighty hoofs send up clods of dirt as he races forward.

The skeletal beast in the lodge makes another great effort to free himself of the _web_. With much shouting and grunting, he manages to lunge forward ten feet, enough to get free of the gluey strands.



_OOC Notes:

Eolan
Withdraws 20’ provoking AoO by leaving _second_ square
Piercing claw while entangled misses (AC 18, Atk roll 12 + 7 – 2 = 17)

Orlan
Moves 80’

Boneclaw
Entangled and caught in _web_
Tries to move as full-round action
Moves 10’ (Str check result 17 + 5 = 22)
No longer entangled or caught in _web_

Belisha, you’re up._


----------



## Krug (Dec 22, 2004)

Belisha lowers her wand and fires another two magic missiles at the beast, her cap flopping around in a silly manner. "Back to hell with you... ugly beast! Hardin! Fight it at the door!" She also withdraws another 5'.


----------



## Brain (Dec 23, 2004)

Slyfen will just keep firing arrows at the thing, adjusting using move actions if someone is providing cover for the thing.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 23, 2004)

Two bolts of magical energy fly from the end of Belisha’s wand. Once again, they find their way around her companions and through the door, striking the evil creature’s hideous body.

Hardin casts his spell and positions his now-mighty body for a charge.

Rufus moves back to stay in a position to defend his master.

Slyfen carefully takes aim and releases another arrow. Success! The arrow strikes the bony monster in the throat. It claws at the wooden shaft, gagging and coughing.



_OOC Notes:

Belisha
Activates wand as a standard action
4 hp damage (Dmg roll [2d4+2] 1 + 1 + 2 = 4 hp)
_*Boneclaw reduced to 



Spoiler



77


 hp*_
Takes 5’ step

Hardin
Casts _divine favor_ as a standard action
Warhammer +8 (1d8+8)
Round 1 of 10
Moves 10’

Rufus
Takes 5’ step
Continues to perform Guard [Belisha]

Round 6

Slyfen
Magic weapon round 4 of 10
Longbow hits (AC with cover 20, Atk roll 18 + 6 = 24)
4 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d8+1] 8 + 1 = 9 hp, DR 5)
_*Boneclaw reduced to 



Spoiler



73


 hp*_
(The cover is from the door frame.)

Eolan, you’re up again._


----------



## Galieo (Dec 23, 2004)

Eolan will mount Orlan and both of them will attack the creature.  "Come, Orlan, we have work to do!"


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 23, 2004)

Eolan leaps up onto his horse’s strong back, and they move to the door in tandem. There, they prepare to attack the skeletal figure if it leaves the lodge…

…which is exactly what it tries to do. Trying to pass through the small doorway leaves it open to the attacks of the knight and his steed. Orlan’s hoof just misses the creature, but Eolan’s bastard sword finds its mark. The sword sinks deep into the dried flesh, but does not do as much damage to the undead creature as it ought to.

Even through the attacks, the bony thing manages to focus on working its way out the door—but it gets stuck inside! The creature makes no progress and is stuck in a very awkward, vulnerable position…



_OOC Notes:

Eolan
Fast mount succeeds (Ride check with ACPs 16 + 6 – 2 = 20)
Mounts as free action
Moves 10’
Readies attack against boneclaw exiting building

Boneclaw
Moves 5’
Attempts to squeeze through door as standard action, provoking AoO from Eolan
Fight with warhorse check succeeds (DC 10, Ride check result 11 + 6 = 17)
Hoof misses (AC 16, Atk roll 8 + 6 = 14)
Bastard sword hits (AC 16, Atk roll 18 + 6 = 24)
4 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d10+2] 7 + 2 = 9 hp, DR 5)
_*Boneclaw reduced to 



Spoiler



69


 hp*_
Concentration check succeeds (DC 14, die result 19 + 4 = 23)
Escape Artist check fails (DC 15, die result 4 + 4 = 8)
For remainder of round: AC 8, can’t make attacks

Belisha, your turn._


----------



## Krug (Dec 23, 2004)

Belisha shouts to her comrades. "Press the attack!" She points the wand and flings another two missiles at the skeletal beast. _What was it guarding? Why was it scratching at the door?_ wonders Belisha.

_PS: AC 8? Power Attack folks! _


----------



## Brain (Dec 23, 2004)

Slyfen will hold his fire this round, due to his friends clustered around the door.  He heads east and north to the corner of the building and awaits the monster's emergence from the building.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 23, 2004)

"For Moradin!"  Bellows Hardin as he charges forward to strike at the creature, bringing his warhammer around in a mighty two-handed blow.

OOC:  Move in front of it, attack at +9 for 1d8+8 damage


----------



## Galieo (Dec 23, 2004)

Eolan and his mighty warhorse attck as one; sword and hooves rear and lash out at their adversary.  "Press on, we must destroy this evil!" bellows the knight.  







			
				Krug said:
			
		

> _PS: AC 8? Power Attack folks! _




Roger on that!     Eolan will go to full power attack.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 23, 2004)

The party sees the vulnerable state of the bony monster, and unleashes an all-out assault.

Belisha evokes two more bolts of force from her wand. They strike the skeletal beast again, and tendrils of smoke begin to rise from its form as the magical damage just keeps beating at it.

Hardin finally gets to move in and make his attack. His magic warhammer sends bits of decaying grey flesh and bone from the creature.

Meanwhile, the elf slips around to the corner of the building in order to position himself to continue his ranged attacks.

Eolan and his mount both make successful attacks. Orlan’s bite does no damage, but one of his hooves lands an especially devastating blow, and the entire party hears the sickly loud cracking of splintering ribs.

The skeletal creature, under the barrage of pain, pulls back from the doorway. He then quickly extends two of his claws at the dwarf. One of them misses, hitting the door frame and sending splinters flying through the frigid air. But the party watches in horror as the second claw skewers Hardin straight through the chest! The end of the bony claw is covered in bright arterial blood as it protrudes from the back of the cleric’s plate armor.



_OOC Notes:

Belisha
Activates wand as a standard action
8 hp damage (Dmg roll [2d4+2] 3 + 3 + 2 = 8 hp)
_*Boneclaw reduced to 



Spoiler



61


 hp*_

Hardin
Moves 5’
_Divine favor_ round 1 of 10
Warhammer 2h hits (AC with cover 12, Atk roll 13 + 8 = 21)
9 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d8+8] 1 + 8 = 9 hp)
_*Boneclaw reduced to 



Spoiler



52


 hp*_

Rufus
Continues to perform Guard [Belisha]

Round 7

Slyfen
Magic weapon round 5 of 10
Moves 25’

Eolan
Fight with warhorse check succeeds (DC 10, Ride check result 9 + 6 = 15)
Orlan makes full attack
Hoof hits (AC with cover 12, Atk roll 20 + 6 = 26, critical threat)
Critical hit! (verifier roll 8 + 6 = 14)  
16 hp damage (Dmg roll [2d6+8] 2 + 6 + 8 = 16 hp)
_*Boneclaw reduced to 



Spoiler



36


 hp*_
Hoof hits (AC with cover 12, Atk roll 18 + 6 = 24)
10 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d6+4] 6 + 4 = 10 hp)
_*Boneclaw reduced to 



Spoiler



26


 hp*_
Bite hits (AC with cover 12, Atk roll 12 + 1 = 13)
0 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d4+2] 1 + 2 = 3 hp, DR 5)
Bastard sword with Power Attack hits (AC with cover 12, Atk roll 17 + 3 = 20)
8 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d10+5] 8 + 5 = 13 hp, DR 5)
_*Boneclaw reduced to 



Spoiler



18


 hp*_

Boneclaw
Takes 5’ step
Makes full attack
Piercing claw with Power Attack misses (AC with cover 22, Atk roll 5 + 7 = 12)
Piercing claw with Power Attack hits (AC with cover 22, Atk roll 20 + 7 = 27, critical threat)
Critical hit (verifier roll 19 + 7 = 26)  
23 hp damage (Dmg roll [4d6+14] 2 + 3 + 1 + 3 + 14 = 23 hp)
_*Hardin reduced to 3 hp*_

Belisha, you’re up again._


----------



## Krug (Dec 23, 2004)

*"HARDIN!"* Belisha shouts. She points her wand at the creature and sends more bolts scurrying at the boneclaw. "Why don't you *die?*" she screams.


----------



## Galieo (Dec 23, 2004)

"Let that foul beast come to us, mighty dwarf!" shouts Eolan, attempting to be heard above the din of combat.  "Orlan shall deliver from this threat," says the fiery-haired knight as he praises his steed for his mighty blow.

Both the human warrior and his warhorse will hold their attack until the boneclaw is within range.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 23, 2004)

Hardin lets out a horse grunt as the claw spears through his chest.  As he falls backwards off of it, he sees his vision narrowing, and patches of red appearing out of the corner of his eyes.  Concentrating hard, he reaches down within himself to draw upon Moradin's grace to heal the deadly wounds.

OOC:  20' straight back, cast _Cure Moderate Wounds_ by dropping _Shield Other_.  Hardin is healed 2d8+3 points of damage.

Edit:  Remembered don't have to cast defensively because any cover negates Attacks of Opportunity.  Took Krug's suggestion.


----------



## Krug (Dec 23, 2004)

_PS: The creature has greater than normal reach from its claws, so you might want to sidestep to the sides of the doorway... or whereever is safe.. ;P _


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 27, 2004)

Belisha continues her magical barrage, bypassing the creature’s supernatural ability to ignore most of the party’s damage. The withering assault has steadily weakened the creature, and it is now looking burnt and tattered, about to fall apart.

Hardin, gravely wounded, staggers back to a position behind the gnome and casts curing magic on himself. His deity grants the gift, but the cleric is still in bad condition.



_OOC Notes:

Belisha
Activates wand as a standard action
7 hp damage (Dmg roll [2d4+2] 2 + 3 + 2 = 7 hp)
_*Boneclaw reduced to 



Spoiler



11


 hp*_

Hardin
_Divine favor_ round 2 of 10
Moves 20’
Casts _cure moderate wounds_ spontaneously
8 hp cured (die result [2d8+3] 1 + 4 + 3 = 8 hp)
_*Hardin raised to 11 hp*_

Slyfen, you’re up._


----------



## Brain (Dec 27, 2004)

Slyfen moves to his former position (to the left of belisha) and shoots again.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 27, 2004)

The elf sees that the bony creature is having some difficulty making it out of the lodge, and moves back to his previous position. There, he fires off another arrow. Unfortunately, the shot is still quite difficult—his arrow again flies astray. It sticks into the side of the building with a loud _thwack!_

Eolan and Orlan shrewdly await the approach of the monster. And the skeletal figure obliges. As it steps up to the door, both knight and mount make an attack. Eolan’s sword is again off the mark, but his horse’s hoof continues to batter the monster.

The large beast, having learned from its last attempt to exit the lodge, decides that it must clear out the area around the door before it can try to leave safely. It extends two deadly claws toward the knight’s mount. From the awkward angle, one goes astray and drags a jagged mark in the dirt. But the other raises a scream of pain from the horse as it pierces his meaty chest muscles.



_OOC Notes:

Round 8

Slyfen
Magic weapon round 6 of 10
Moves 25’
Longbow misses (AC with cover 20, Atk roll 10 + 6 = 16)
Arrow not lost or damaged (50% chance, die result 89%)

Eolan
Readies attack against boneclaw, should it move into threatened square

Boneclaw
Takes 5’ step triggering Eolan and Orlan’s attack
Fight with warhorse check succeeds (DC 10, Ride check result 5 + 6 = 11)
Hoof hits (AC with cover 20, Atk roll 18 + 6 = 24)
6 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d6+4] 2 + 4 = 6 hp)
_*Boneclaw reduced to 



Spoiler



5


 hp*_
Bastard sword 1h misses (AC with cover 20, Atk roll 4 + 6 = 10)
Makes full attack
Piercing claw with Power Attack misses (AC with cover 18, Atk roll 10 + 7 = 17)
Piercing claw with Power Attack hits (AC with cover 18, Atk roll 16 + 7 = 23)
10 hp damage (Dmg roll [2d6+7] 1 + 2 + 7 = 10 hp
_*Orlan reduced to 20 hp*_

Belisha, you’re up again._


----------



## Krug (Dec 27, 2004)

"Foul beast! How dare you?" Belisha shouts, enraged that the beast attacks Orlan, aiming her wand and casting off two missiles at the creature's head hoping to smash it into shards.


----------



## Galieo (Dec 27, 2004)

"Steady, Orlan, steady," calmly says the red-haired knight as he reassures his mount that all is well.  "Let us finish this evil creation and be done with this fight!"  Again, Eolan and his loyal horse fight as one.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 28, 2004)

Two more bolts of magical energy scream forth from Belisha’s wand, and strike the undead creature. With much loud creaking and popping, its joints fail, and it falls apart in a surreal vision. What was once a large and imposing skeletal figure ends up as little more than a pile of oversized bones and claws in a filthy rag. The spark of undeath has vacated the form. Looking at it, you find it hard to remember why—only moments ago—you found it utterly terrifying.



_OOC Notes:

Belisha
Activates wand as a standard action
7 hp damage (Dmg roll [2d4+2] 2 + 3 + 2 = 7 hp)
_*Boneclaw destroyed*_

I have added 600 XP to each PC’s character sheet (450 for the boneclaw and 150 for your encounter with the clerics of Obad-Hai in Tasper)._


----------



## Brain (Dec 28, 2004)

Slyfen breathes out a sigh of relief and puts his bow away.  He goes to the door of the place and keeps an eye on the interior incase there are more entities within.


----------



## Krug (Dec 28, 2004)

Belisha almost collapses in relief. "Well that was a mean creature... We should destroy its bones," she says. "It was digging at the door. Could someone be inside?" She wonders aloud.


----------



## Galieo (Dec 28, 2004)

Eolan sheathes his bastard sword and slides off his trusty mount and inspects Orlan's wounds.  Looking to Hardin, he asks, "Can you prepare a poultice of soothing simples for Orlan here?  I thank you," says the knight.  

At Belisha's suggestion, the fiery-haired warrior scratches his chin and says, "Perhaps . . . " then he draws his sword again and strides into the lodge.  Looking to the others, he will wait until they decide to follow him or not, then Eolan will knock at the door.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 28, 2004)

"I can do better than a poultice."  Says Hardin, pulling out his wand.  He first heals himself, then the horse.  Once this is done, he follows Eolan into the house.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 29, 2004)

Hardin heals himself and the horse, using 6 charges from his beautiful dire elk antler wand.

Slyfen moves to the door, and looks inside. Carefully scanning the room, he sees nothing more than what he was able to make out through the window before the battle with the bony giant. However, most of the room is now obscured by Belisha's _web_.

Eolan steps through the door and waits for Belisha to dismiss the gooey threads.



_OOC Notes:

Slyfen
Spot check 4 + 8 = 12_


----------



## Krug (Dec 29, 2004)

Belisha dismisses the threads into thin air. She follows behind the others, looking around warily.


----------



## Galieo (Dec 29, 2004)

As the web dissolves, Eolan walks to the inner door and knocks on it, saying, "The foul beast is gone, you may come out now."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 29, 2004)

The knight is answered with only silence from beyond the door.

As she quickly looks around the room, Belisha sees nothing beyond what Slyfen saw through the window earlier. Of particular note are the smashed up furniture, the blood stains and scorch marks all over the room, and the scattered weapons.



_OOC Notes:

Belisha
Search result 5 + 4 = 9
Spot result 12 + 0 = 12
_


----------



## Brain (Dec 29, 2004)

Slyfen will creep across the room to the door and search the door for traps.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 29, 2004)

Slyfen slips on his _goggles of minute seeing_ to examine the door closely. He finds nothing at all suspicious. The door is, however, locked.



_OOC Notes:

Slyfen
Move Silently result 2 + 9 = 11
Search result 3 + 15 = 18
_


----------



## Galieo (Dec 29, 2004)

Standing back to give Slyfen space, Eolan will wait to see if he can successfully open the door.  If needed, he will add some brute force--but only as a last resort.


----------



## Brain (Dec 29, 2004)

Slyfen will listen at the door and if he hears nothing unusual, he will attempt to pick the lock.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 29, 2004)

Slyfen hears nothing but empty silence behind the door. He then attempts to pick the lock with his masterwork tools. The locking mechanism is pretty simple, but the elf has to make a couple of tries before he feels a satisfying "click" letting him know that the door can now be opened. The only thing that remains is turning the handle, and the door will swing outward into the room where the party now stands.



_OOC Notes:

Slyfen
Listen 9 + 8 = 17
Open Lock DC 20
7 + 11 = 18
16 + 11 = 27
_


----------



## Krug (Dec 29, 2004)

Belisha casts a _Mark of Air_ on Slyfen.


----------



## Brain (Dec 30, 2004)

Slyfen whispers to the others. "It's unlocked.  Are we all healed up and prepared for whatever could lie beyond?"

When he is satisfied that the others are ready, he will draw his rapier and open the door.


----------



## Galieo (Dec 30, 2004)

Eolan nods, shifts his weight from foot to foot, then prepares to charge anything dangerous that may be on the other side of the door.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 30, 2004)

Hardin holds his warhammer ready to strike...

OOC: I'm assuming everyone's been healed with Hardin's wand?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 31, 2004)

Belisha moves her hands in front of the elf and recites a series of ancient words. A white swirled mark appears on Slyfen’s face, and he immediately feels his agility and quickness increase. He smiles as he remembers using the abilities granted by this spell to defeat the bugbear bandit in his cave hideout.

Thus heartened, Slyfen draws his rapier and prepares to open the door. Hardin and Eolan take up positions close by and prepare to tackle whatever may lie beyond.

The door opens into a small, shadowy storage room, and you are greeted with a waft of cold musty air from within. From the doorway, you can see several barrels and crates in the frigid room. A mound of pelts, obviously from Timberway lions, dominates the center of the room.



_OOC Notes:

Belisha
Casts _mark of air_ on Slyfen
Here is the descriptive text for this spell from the Book of Eldritch Might:
“The energy of this spell creates a white, swirled mark on the face, hand, or other prominent feature of any creature, living or undead. Those bearing this mark gain a +2 enhancement bonus to Dexterity. They also possess the ability to conjure a shield of swirling air that provides a +5 deflection bonus to Armor Class for 10 rounds. Using this shield of air ability is a standard action that immediately dismisses the _mark of air_.”
The _mark_ will persist for 30 minutes, or until Slyfen conjures the shield.

Hardin
Everyone is healed up to full hp, except for Eolan, who is at 25/27. If you want to, you can retroactively use another charge from your wand to get him up to 27.

Spot checks:
Slyfen 7 + 8 – 1 = 14
Hardin 10 + 2 – 1 = 11
Eolan 2 + 0 – 1 = 1
Belisha 1 + 5 – 2 = 4

Sorry there’s no mound of pelts on the map. Just use your imagination._


----------



## Krug (Dec 31, 2004)

"Perhaps there is an access point elsewhere?" asks Belisha. She inspects the area and outside, searching for possible secret entrances. She also tries to see what's in the barrels.


----------



## Brain (Dec 31, 2004)

Slyfen keeps his guard up and looks for likely hiding spots.  He tries to think like a thief (shouldn't be hard) and where he would hide to ambush someone.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 31, 2004)

As Belisha enters the storeroom to examine the area more closely, a striking figure jumps up from behind the barrels in the northeast corner of the room. The crazed-looking man is wild-eyed and frothing at the mouth. His padded clothing is caked with frozen blood, and his skin is covered with sores and numerous wounds. Both of his feet appear to be horribly frostbitten. There is a dagger in his belt, but in his crazed state he has neglected to draw it. On his right index finger is a gold ring.

Belisha has time for one terrifying thought, _This man is becoming a wendigo!_

The gaunt thing lurches forward and bites Belisha’s left shoulder. His teeth are not unusually long or sharp, so the skin is not broken; but the bite _is_ hard—joint damage is likely, and waves of pain explode in the gnome’s body.



_OOC Notes:

Keller
Hide check result was 8 + 10 = 18
Makes bite attack against Belisha
(unarmed attack, but does not provoke AoO because Belisha is flat-footed)
Bite hits (FF AC 11, Atk roll 20 + 4 = 24, critical threat)
No critical hit (verifier roll 4 + 4 = 8)
5 hp nonlethal damage (Dmg roll [1d3+2] 3 + 2 = 5 hp)

Initiative order:
Slyfen 7 + 7 = 14
Keller 7 + 6 = 13
Eolan 6 + 5 = 11 (higher mod)
Hardin 12 – 1 = 11
Belisha 5 + 2 = 7
_


----------



## Brain (Dec 31, 2004)

Slyfen's eyes go wide as he sees the form bite Belisha.  He reaches forward and tries to drag Belisha out of harm's way, and to make room for a more stalwart fighter to go in.


----------



## Krug (Dec 31, 2004)

Screaming in pain, Belisha raises her wand of magic missiles and sends two missiles against Keller. If this would provoke an AoO, she withdraws from the room instead.


----------



## Galieo (Dec 31, 2004)

"Get back Belisha," bellows the knight.  Turning to the frostbitten creature, he yells, "Halt foul man, or taste retribution for your attack!"  Eolan will move into the room and take position where he can attack the creature with his bastard sword, yet let Hardin follow him to get an attack as well.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 1, 2005)

Slyfen quickly reaches out and grabs Belisha. He deftly pulls the gnome out of the reach of the crazed man, dumping her onto the ruined remains of a bed behind himself.

Ignoring the knight’s bellowed warning, the bloody figure lunges forward into the doorway and tries to bite Slyfen. Seeing it coming, the elf raises his left arm in defense, and stabs at the man with his rapier. Slyfen feels his rapier enter the man’s torso just as the frothy mouth clamps down on his own arm.

Eolan moves forward and tries to push the insane man back into the storeroom, where he and Hardin can both get at him. After a brief struggle, the unsettling figure manages to throw off the knight’s attack, pushing Eolan back out into the main room.



_OOC Notes:

Round 1

Slyfen
Grabs Belisha and moves her as a move action
Keller can’t respond with AoO because he is currently unarmed

Keller
Moves 5’
Attempts to bite Slyfen, provoking AoO from Slyfen (has cover against Eolan)
Slyfen rapier hits (AC 14, Atk roll 12 + 7 = 19)
1 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d6] 1 hp)
_*Keller reduced to 



Spoiler



5


 hp*_
Bite hits (current AC 17, Atk roll 13 + 4 = 17)
4 hp nonlethal damage (Dmg roll [1d3+2] 2 + 2 = 4 hp)

Eolan
Attempts to bull rush Keller so he and Hardin can enter the storeroom
Keller can’t respond with AoO because he is currently unarmed
Opposed Str checks
Eolan 15 + 2 = 17
Keller 20 + 2 = 22
Bull rush fails_


----------



## Krug (Jan 1, 2005)

Belisha casts a _Daze_ spell on Keller. 
_What exactly would a Wendigo be like?_


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 1, 2005)

Hardin tenses and waits for an opportunity to strike.

OOC: Ready action, when Keller becomes open he steps forward and strikes.


----------



## Galieo (Jan 1, 2005)

Eolan is angry with himself for failing to put Keller on his backside, so he will stick to swinging his bastard sword.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 2, 2005)

Hardin sets his jaw and prepares to take advantage of an opening to jump into the melee.

Back on the ruined bed, Belisha pulls a bit of wool from her spell component pouch, makes a short incantation and flicks her wrist. The bloody creature lets Slyfen’s arm fall from his mouth, and the insanely wild look in his eyes is replaced by a momentary blankness.



_OOC Notes:

Hardin
Readies attack

Belisha
Casts _daze_ as a standard action
Will save fails (DC 13, die result 11 – 4 = 7)
Keller can take no action for 1 round

End of round 1.

For Belisha (click and drag):_


Spoiler



A person becomes a wendigo as a curse for resorting to cannibalism to survive in cold forested areas. A fully transformed wendigo is a fey creature that looks like a ragged and twisted version of its former self, with charred bloody stumps in place of feet. It can run high in the air at tremendous speeds, and can drive a person mad by whispering to them and being seen constantly out of the corner of their eye. Keller, who has not completed the transformation yet, is essentially a crazy person.


----------



## Brain (Jan 2, 2005)

Slyfen takes a stab at Keller and then backs away behind Eolan.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 2, 2005)

When Slyfen steps away, Hardin steps forward and strikes.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 3, 2005)

As the bloody man stands there dazed, Slyfen stabs him through with his rapier. This time, the blade punctures a lung. The figure grabs at the rapier with his bare hands, gurgles, and slumps to the floor, his gaze fixed on the elf’s eyes then glazing over as he hits the floor.



_OOC Notes:

Round 2

Slyfen
Rapier hits (AC 14, Attack roll 17 + 7 = 24)
6 hp damage (Dmg roll [1d6] 6 hp)
_*Keller reduced to 



Spoiler



-1


 hp and is dying*


----------



## Krug (Jan 3, 2005)

*"Harden, heal him!"* says Belisha. *"And give him something to eat... the poor fellow has been driven nuts by hunger."*


----------



## Galieo (Jan 3, 2005)

"Perhaps we should bind his hands, first?" questions the knight.  Holding his blade aloft, Eolan steps through the room to flank their attacker.  Taking his lead from cooler and wiser heads, he will stand at the ready.


----------



## Brain (Jan 3, 2005)

"That _thing_ is disgusting and insane.  It bit us!  Actually can you take a look at this bite?  I don't want to catch anything from it."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 3, 2005)

"Slyfen, bind his hands and then I'll heal him."

Once Slyfen has tied him, Hardin will drop Mending to cast Cure Minor Wounds, stabilizing Keller.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 3, 2005)

You drag the poor man’s limp body into the main room where you will have more space. There, Hardin calls forth healing magic and stabilizes the creature in his unconscious state. Slyfen removes the man’s gold ring and dagger, then binds his arms and legs with your silk rope. The dagger is of superior quality, but the gold ring looks only like a simple band.



_OOC Notes:

Since two of you want to heal, and only one does not, I’m assuming that the party will heal Keller.

It takes 1 round to drag the body out, and Keller lost 1 hp during that time (10% chance to stabilize, die result 17%), so Hardin stabilizes him at 



Spoiler



-1


 hp._


----------



## Brain (Jan 3, 2005)

"Maybe we can take him to the Obad-hai worshippers and they will know what to do to help him?  I think we've done our mission, if this is the correct ring.  I am concerned about this bite though."


----------



## Krug (Jan 3, 2005)

Belisha casts a _detect magic_ on the ring.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 4, 2005)

Belisha casts _detect magic_ in hopes of gleaning more information about the ring. She is not surprised when she sees that there are indeed magical auras in the room, since the party carries several magic items. Indeed, she is not even surprised when her continued concentration yields up a relatively high number of magical auras. However, she is surprised when she sees that two of them seem to be located within the mantle of the fireplace.

She notes that the ring’s aura is associated with the school of abjuration, and that its aura (as well as the auras in the mantle) are relatively faint.



_OOC Notes:

Spellcraft check to determine the school of magic involved in the ring’s aura
DC 17, die result 17 + 9 – 5 = 21_


----------



## Krug (Jan 4, 2005)

"Check the mantlepiece", Belisha says, notifying them to the aura of magic. "Well the ring is magical... though not extremely. I believe it is the protection ring Elwin told us about. How should we divide it? He said we could keep it. Let us return with Keller and see what the mage would want to do with the thief."


----------



## Brain (Jan 4, 2005)

Slyfen, ever wary of traps will inspect the mantlepiece before searching it for items.


----------



## Galieo (Jan 4, 2005)

Eolan will stand by and guard the door to the lodge, watching everyone's backs.  He answers the suggestion, "I agree that those priest could return Keller her to normal."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 4, 2005)

Slyfen once again dons his _goggles of minute seeing_ and carefully examines the fireplace. He notices a loose rock in the mantel, and finding no traps, carefully removes it.

Behind it, someone has carved a small hole into the stone. Inside are two small potion vials, and two small gems. Belisha recognizes one potion’s aura as reflecting a transmutation effect, but the other is beyond her ken.

Hardin’s interest is piqued by the gems, and he walks over to help identify them. One of the gems is a red garnet, and the other is a deep blue spinel; together, they look to be worth about 600 gold pieces.



_OOC Notes:

Slyfen
Search with _goggles_ check result 17 + 15 = 32

Belisha
Spellcraft check results
Potion 1: 4 + 9 = 13
Potion 2: 15 + 9 = 24

Hardin
Got secret automatic Search check for the hiding space earlier, but the result was 13 so he didn’t notice it
Appraise check results kept secret for now_


----------



## Krug (Jan 4, 2005)

*"Well shall we get a move on? Our work appears to be done,"* says Belisha.


----------



## Brain (Jan 5, 2005)

"Yes, but I still want Hardin to take a look at these bites we got to see if they present any further danger to our health."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 5, 2005)

"I'll look at the bites, lad, but diseases aren't exactly what I'm best at.  Still, no harm in looking, but we should perhaps also ask those servants of Obad-Hai."

Hardin will examine the wounds as best he can.


----------



## Galieo (Jan 5, 2005)

Eolan sheathes his sword and leaves the lodge to get their pack mule.  Upon returning, he will ask Hardin for help lifting their prisoner unto the mule.  

Once the prisoner is lashed down, the knight will mount Orlan and suggest, "The priests of Obad-Hai, is that the consensus?"


----------



## Brain (Jan 5, 2005)

Slyfen nods and prepares to head out.


----------



## Krug (Jan 5, 2005)

Belisha agrees to go to the priests, just in case. *"I've certainly no desire to become a Wendigo. Then who would feed these two?"* She indicates Rufus and Narkus. Rufus wags his tail, while Narkus looks as though he's been slighted.


----------



## Galieo (Jan 6, 2005)

Looking over to Belisha, Eolan asks, "Pray tell, what is a . . . wendigo?  I know this creature not."


----------



## Krug (Jan 6, 2005)

"It's a curse that one obtains from ... eating one's own species," says Belisha. "I think keller here is merely crazed by hunger."  She says. She puts the ring on her finger for the meantime.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 6, 2005)

Hardin looks at the bites that Keller delivered to Belisha and Slyfen. To him, they look like simple human bites—nasty but not of mortal concern. No signs of infection or disease are immediately apparent.

Belisha has some knowledge of the fey wendigos, and believes that Keller was not yet fully transformed into one. Unfortunately, she doesn’t really know whether they should be concerned about the bites.

The party decides to head back to Tasper, in hopes that the clerics there can cure Keller or offer them some advice about the bites. After Hardin and Eolan lash him to the mule, they head out.

That night the party sets up camp once again in the cold woods. A wind has whipped up, causing the clouds to race across the starry sky. Slyfen shivers as he takes his turn at the watch. He paces back and forth, guarding the perimeter of the camp. Suddenly, he hears a commotion near where they laid Keller for the night. Running over, he sees Keller—who has broken his bonds—bundling the folds of blanket about his legs with such speed that the elf catches little more than a passing glimpse of something dark and oddly massed where feet ought to be, and sees even that but with uncertain vision.

Then, before the elf has time to do more, or time to even think a question, much less ask it, Keller is standing upright in front of him, balancing with pain and difficulty, and upon his shapeless and twisted visage an expression so dark and so malicious that it is, in the true sense, monstrous.

"Now you seen it too," he wheezes, "you seen my fiery, burning feet! And now—that is, unless you kin save me an' prevent—it's 'bout time for—"

His piteous and beseeching voice is interrupted by a sound like the roar of wind coming across the deep forest. The trees overhead shake their tangled branches. The blazing fire of the camp bends its flames as before a blast. And something sweeps with a terrific, rushing noise about the little camp and seems to surround it entirely in a single moment of time. Keller shakes the clinging blankets from his body, turns towards the woods behind, and with a stumbling motion is gone: gone, before even Slyfen can move a muscle to prevent him, gone with an amazing, blundering swiftness that leaves no time to act. The darkness positively swallows him; and less than a dozen seconds later, above the roar of the swaying trees and the shout of the sudden wind, all four of you, now awakened and watching and listening with stricken hearts, hear a cry that seems to drop down upon you from a great height of sky and distance—

_"Oh, oh! This fiery height! Oh, oh! My feet of fire! My burning feet of fire ...!"_ then dies away, into untold space and silence.


You watch all the rest of the night, but see no more sign of the miserable thief or his cursed spirit. And when the morning light breaks your long vigil, you are glad.

Neither Belisha nor Slyfen now show any signs of disease, and the party is faced with the difficult decision of whether to move on to the priests of Obad-Hai in Tasper or return to their friend Elwin in Allthrop.



_OOC Notes:

Keller failed his final saving throw (DC 15, Fort result 12 + 2 = 14) and completed his transformation into a wendigo._


----------



## Krug (Jan 6, 2005)

"I think we should return to Elwin," sighs Belisha. "Do you think we showed too much mercy, Hardin? Perhaps Keller was better off dead, his soul at peace."


----------



## Brain (Jan 6, 2005)

After his brush with Keller's transformation, Slyfen broods a lot and doesn't say much.  He seems prepared to follow whatever path his friends are taking.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 6, 2005)

"With hindsight, wisdom is always easy.  We showed what mercy we could, and that's all we could have done."  Hardin sighs deeply.  "I say we head back to Elwin."


----------



## Galieo (Jan 6, 2005)

Eolan bows to the wisdom of the others, adding, "There is little need to visit the priests, now.  I agree, let us turn and venture back to the good wizard."  

Considering the other words spoken the knight says, "We have fought and killed together when our adversaries were standing, bravely tackling whatever task may be before us.  But to give succor to the pitiful, to me, that is brave and right as well.  Let us not worry about what might have been for that poor thief."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 8, 2005)

After Keller’s transformation, the party decides to head back to Allthrop. Understandably, they travel quickly through the Timberway Forest, wishing to spend no more time under its eerie eaves than necessary. Accordingly, they make it out of the strange place in six days. During the journey, they never see Keller again. But they do hear his haunting cries from high in the sky on several cold nights.

Back amongst the deciduous trees in the hinterlands north of Allthrop, the party begins to feel more at ease. The bare branches cut a spidery silhouette against the bright winter sky, and all seems at peace. To their delight, they begin to pass travelers on the road again, and eventually carts filled with hay or milk jugs. Small farms dot the countryside here, the smoke rising from their stone chimneys promising the warmth of home.

Finally, the party arrives back in Allthrop. Before even finding a place to wash up and get a good meal, they head to Elwin’s emporium. When the blue-robed mage sees you walk in the door, his eyes light up behind their silver-rimmed spectacles. He rushes to greet you as old friends.

“Oh wonderful! Wonderful! You’re back!” he cries. “Tell me everything!” And you do.

After hearing your story, the wizard is very proud of you, though somewhat saddened at Keller’s fate. “Well, I’m glad that the magic items from the Emporium came in handy. And I’m glad to see my old ring—your ring now, may you use it well.”

Elwin is amazed at the story of your encounter with the priests in Tasper. Although he has heard of the town, he has never visited, and was completely unaware of their strange ways. He also grills you about any information you might be able to offer regarding the red caps and the terrible boneclaw.

After several hours of telling your tale, you decide to make your way to the inn you stayed in the last time you were in Allthrop. As you go, the mage bids you fairwell, “Until we meet again, friends!”

The End​


----------

